# Μα τι θέλουν τέλος πάντων οι πολυτονιστές;



## nickel (May 29, 2011)

Πρέπει να έγινε χτες, στο Ανοικτό Ψυχοθεραπευτικό Κέντρο, ημερίδα με θέμα «Η ιστορική ορθογραφία στην νέα εποχή». Λεπτομέρειες μπορείτε να βρείτε π.χ. εδώ:
http://www.ardin.gr/node/4275

Η πολυτονισμένη ανακοίνωση, τα ονόματα των ομιλητών, οι τίτλοι των εισηγήσεων δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι μαζεύτηκαν για να αναμασήσουν κοινοτοπίες και επιστημονικές ανακρίβειες (μα, για όνομα του Θεού, ακόμα περιφέρουν την αποδεδειγμένα αναξιόπιστη έρευνα του κ. Τσέγκου;), ίσως και για να νιώσουν καλά που είναι οι τελευταίοι θεματοφύλακες κάποιας κληρονομιάς με αξία αποκλειστικά κειμηλιακή.

Εντάξει, νοσταλγούς έχουν πολλά καθεστώτα και πολλοί θεσμοί που με καθυστέρηση ανακαλύψαμε ότι έχουν ψοφήσει και βρομάνε, και κάναμε κάτι για να αναπαυθεί το πτώμα. Απλώς, επειδή δεν μπόρεσα να χαραμίσω τόσες ώρες από περιέργεια, αναρωτιέμαι αν πήγε κάποιος και αν θα μπορούσε να μου λύσει την απορία του τίτλου: «Μα τι θέλουν τέλος πάντων οι πολυτονιστές;» 

Επειδή σέβομαι πολλούς από τους ανθρώπους που τάσσονται υπέρ του πολυτονικού, αλλά όχι τα επιχειρήματά τους, είχα σκεφτεί να κάνω συνοπτική λίστα με αυτά τα επιχειρήματα όπως έχουν δημοσιευτεί κατά καιρούς, μαζί με τα αντεπιχειρήματα. Αλλά όλα αυτά έχουν συζητηθεί και ξανασυζητηθεί, και τώρα πια, 30 χρόνια μετά την εφαρμογή του μονοτονικού, όταν υπάρχουν τόσα και τόσα σοβαρότερα θέματα, είναι χασομέρι να επανερχόμαστε στα ίδια.

Να όμως που κάποιοι δεν το ’χουν χασομέρι να στήσουν ημερίδα για το πολυτονικό και την ιστορική ορθογραφία. Τι μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται ο κ. Κεντρωτής με εισήγηση που τιτλοφορείται «Το μονοτονικό σύστημα στην υπηρεσία του πολυεθνικού κεφαλαίου»; Ελπίζω να μη βλέπουν το μονοτονικό σαν ευκολία μονάχα, σαν εξοικονόμηση χρόνου και φαιάς ουσίας, αφού είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι αποτελεί και γλωσσολογικό εξορθολογισμό, εκεί που το πολυτονικό είναι μια σκέτη παράνοια και διαστροφή.

Τριάντα χρόνια εφαρμόζεται το μονοτονικό χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα (εκτός από τα φανταστικά προβλήματα που μόνο παρελθοντολάγνοι ανακαλύπτουν). Υπάρχει άραγε ΕΝΑ ουσιαστικό επιχείρημα υπέρ του πολυτονικού; Ας το καταθέσετε να το συζητήσουμε. Ούτε ένα δεν υπάρχει.

Έχω κατανόηση για του άλλου τη συνήθεια, την αισθητική άποψη, την ιδιαίτερη αντίληψη για την κληρονομιά, τα φετίχ που θέλει να παραχώνει στις τσέπες του, τη βιτρίνα του σαλονιού του που τη στολίζει με άχρηστα παλιά κομψοτεχνήματα. Έχω κατανόηση ακόμα και για το σφιχταγκάλιασμα της ειδημοσύνης του και του ελιτισμού του: καμαρώνουμε για δεξιότητες στις οποίες ξεχωρίζουμε, αλλά αναρωτιόμαστε φωναχτά γιατί άραγε δεν τις έχει και ο άλλος επειδή θέλουμε να φανεί η διαφορά μας· στην πραγματικότητα, δεν θέλουμε καθόλου να αποκτήσει κι ο άλλος τη δεξιότητα, γιατί τότε πώς θα ξεχωρίζουμε; Έχω κατανόηση και γι’ αυτή την περίπτωση, έστω κι αν πρόκειται για μια κραυγαλέα υποκρισία. Το μονοτονικό τού στέρησε αυτή την ειδημοσύνη και του έχει μείνει να την περιφέρει σαν ξεπεσμένος ταχυδακτυλουργός σε διάφορα περιφερειακά παλκοσένικα για να κάνει φιγούρα σε λίγους βαριεστημένους θεατές.

Εκεί σταματά η κατανόησή μου. Γι’ αυτό θα αναρωτηθώ ξανά: Τι θέλουν τέλος πάντων οι πολυτονιστές; Να καλλιεργούν το φετίχ τους ανενόχλητοι σε ιδιωτικές φυτείες κάνναβης; Ωραία, αρκεί να μη θέλουν να παρασύρουν κι άλλους στους τεχνητούς παραδείσους τους, ενίοτε με το στανιό. Η πρόταση για προαιρετική χρήση του πολυτονικού στην εκπαίδευση και τη δημόσια διοίκηση προσφέρεται μόνο για πρωταπριλιάτικες φάρσες και, όταν η χώρα έχει πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα να λύσει, πρέπει να αποβάλουμε πολλά φετίχ. Είναι σαβούρα.


----------



## sarant (May 29, 2011)

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν να πάω στην εκδήλωση, γιατί είχε και μερικούς αξιόλογους ανθρώπους, αλλά τελικά δεν πήγα επειδή με ενόχλησε ο παραπειστικός τίτλος της (Η ιστορική ορθογραφία... λες και η σημερινή, με το μονοτονικό δεν είναι ιστορική!) και η ολοκληρωτική απουσία διαφωνούντων με το πολυτονικό. Επίσης, επειδή είδα ότι υπάρχει εκμετάλλευση, πολιτική εννοώ, από την παρέα Τσέγκου-Καραμπελιά.


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2011)

Άσκημα έκανες που δεν πήγες, sarant. Γιατί ο Νίκελ κι εγώ θα μείνουμε με την απορία:


nickel said:


> Τι μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται ο κ. Κεντρωτής με εισήγηση που τιτλοφορείται «Το μονοτονικό σύστημα στην υπηρεσία του πολυεθνικού κεφαλαίου»;


Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι το πολυεθνικό κεφάλαιο είναι μονοτονικό, ενώ το εθνικό είναι πολυτονικό. Αν και αυτό, ποιος ξέρει, ίσως να εξηγεί τη θέση του καθενός στη σχέση τους. Κάρολε, δεν μας είχες πει τίποτα γι' αυτά και μας έστειλες ξυπόλητους στις υπογεγραμμένες.


----------



## sogar (May 30, 2011)

> όταν η χώρα έχει πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα να λύσει,



Θυμίζει (χωρίς να συγκρίνω τις δύο περιόδους) τη δίκη των τόνων για τον Κακριδή. Απίστευτες εμμονές. Δεν ξέρω αν η εκδήλωση έγινε τυχαία σε... Ψυχοθεραπευτικό Κέντρο.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Το Α.Ψ.Κ. ανήκει στον κ. Τσέγκο, ο οποίος ήταν, τρόπον τινά, ο οικοδεσπότης.
http://www.opc.gr/gr/article.asp?in=1&sub=28


----------



## pidyo (May 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το Α.Ψ.Κ. ανήκει στον κ. Τσέγκο, ο οποίος ήταν, τρόπον τινά, ο οικοδεσπότης.
> http://www.opc.gr/gr/article.asp?in=1&sub=28


 
Τς τς τς, και αυτόματος διορθωτής στον τίτλο της ανακοίνωσης του κ. Τσέγκου και Palatino Linotype στην ιστοσελίδα του. Δεν ξέρω αν το μονοτονικό υπηρετεί το πολυεθνικό κεφάλαιο, αλλά θα περίμενε κανείς λιγότερη τεμπελιά στους διαπρύσιους υπέρμαχους της άχρηστης προσπάθειας.


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να παροτρύνω όλους όσους δεν το έχουν κάνει να διαβάσουν την κριτική για την «έρευνα» Τσέγκου, από την κυρία Ταξιτάρη, στην οποία αναφέρεται ο Dr Moshe στο παραπάνω νήμα. Ο τίτλος είναι Η εκδίκηση των τόνων ή επιστημονικές ατονίες και το επαναλαμβάνω επειδή βρίσκεται στη δεύτερη σελίδα και ενδέχεται να διαφύγει της προσοχής σας να σας ξεφύγει


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 30, 2011)

sarant said:


> ... τελικά δεν πήγα επειδή με ενόχλησε [...] η ολοκληρωτική απουσία διαφωνούντων με το πολυτονικό.


Μα, αυτός ακριβώς θα ήταν σοβαρός λόγος για να πας!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Αντιγράφω, χωρίς σχόλια προς το παρόν, ολόκληρο το κείμενο από την Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία:

*Αγανακτισμένα πνεύματα*
_*Τριάντα χρόνια μετά την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού συστήματος, το ζήτημα της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας παραμένει ακόμη ανοιχτό*_
Του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗ*

*Μέσα στο χαμό αυτών των ημερών, που εστιάζεται στην οικονομική επιβίωση της Ελλάδας, έλαβε χώρα μια σημαντική ημερίδα ενόψει μιας άλλης επιβίωσης: της γλωσσικής. *

Με θέμα «Η ιστορική ορθογραφία στη νέα εποχή», το περιοδικό «Νέος Ερμής ο Λόγιος» και το Ανοιχτό Ψυχοθεραπευτικό Κέντρο, σε συνεργασία και με άλλα περιοδικά, όπως τα «Νεφούρια», το «Πλανόδιον» και η «Νέα Ευθύνη», έθεσαν το σοβαρό ερώτημα για την τύχη των ελληνικών στα επερχόμενα δύσκολα χρόνια και κυρίως τις επιπτώσεις της κατάργησης της ιστορικής τους ορθογραφίας.

Το ζήτημα αυτό παραμένει ανοιχτό ακόμα, μετά από εκείνη τη νύχτα της 11 Νοεμβρίου 1982, όπου 30 βουλευτές διέγραψαν τους τόνους και άφησαν πάνω στη γλώσσα μία «τρύπα», όπως έλεγε ο Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, ενώ υπήρξαν και άλλες αντιδράσεις, με πιο χτυπητή εκείνη του Καστοριάδη: «Ν' αφήσετε τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα, γιατί αυτοί που τους βάλανε ήξεραν τι κάνανε. Η κατάργησή τους είναι κατάργηση της ορθογραφίας, που αποτελεί καταστροφή της συνέχειας. Ηδη τα παιδιά δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν Καβάφη, Σεφέρη, Ελύτη, γιατί αυτοί είναι γεμάτοι από τον πλούτο των αρχαίων ελληνικών. Δηλαδή, πάμε να καταστρέψουμε ό,τι χτίσαμε!»

Το πράγμα όμως έκτοτε παρέμεινε ανοιχτό, καθώς η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των συγγραφέων μας εξακολουθεί να γράφει πολυτονικά. Επιπλέον, ειδικές έρευνες, όπως αυτή του Ανοιχτού Ψυχοθεραπευτικού Κέντρου, τονίζουν την αρνητική επίδραση του μονοτονικού και δείχνει πως τα παιδιά που διδάχθηκαν μόλις δύο ώρες την εβδομάδα σε πολυτονικό κείμενο, είχαν ταχύτερη ανάπτυξη ορισμένων λεκτικών και οπτικοαντιληπτικών ικανοτήτων τους έναντι των παιδιών που διδάχθηκαν μονοτονικό! (Βλ. Ιωάννης Τσέγκος-Θαλής Παπαδάκης-Δήμητρα Βεκιάρη, «Η εκδίκηση των τόνων», Εναλλακτικές Εκδόσεις, Αθήνα 2005).

Η ημερίδα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, καθώς συμμετείχαν επιστήμονες από διαφορετικούς χώρους, φιλόλογοι και λογοτέχνες. Αναφέρουμε ενδεικτικά τον καθηγητή Γιώργο Κεντρωτή, τον φιλόλογο και εκδότη Γιάννη Πατίλη, τον φιλόλογο Ν.Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλο, τον ψυχίατρο και συγγραφέα Γιάννη Τσέγκο, τον συγγραφέα και εκδότη Γιώργο Καραμπελιά, τον ποιητή και δοκιμιογράφο Δημήτρη Κοσμόπουλο, τον συγγραφέα Κώστα Κουτσουρέλη κ.ά.

Πέρασαν κάπου 30 χρόνια μονοτονικού, αλλά οι ποιητές επιμένουν σε εκείνες τις αποστροφές του Ελύτη: «Είμαι υπέρ του παλαιού συστήματος, εναντίον του μονοτονικού και υπέρ της διδασκαλίας των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών. Είναι η βάση για να ξέρεις την ετυμολογία των λέξεων. Η σημερινή κακοποίηση της γλώσσας με ενοχλεί και αισθητικά. Τώρα οι λέξεις έχουν μία τρύπα».

Αυτήν «την υπομονή και επιμονή των ποιητών», την παρουσίασε εξαιρετικά ο ποιητής Δημήτρης Κοσμόπουλος, μη παραλείποντας να σημειώσει και τη μοναδική εξαίρεση συνηγορίας υπέρ του μονοτονικού από τον Νίκο Καρούζο, υπενθυμίζοντας όμως και την πηγή της: ο Καρούζος, στην τελευταία ποιητική του περίοδο, παθιαζόταν αποκλειστικά από τις σολωμικές του καταβολές, που τον οδηγούσαν στην «παλλόμενη έκπληξη που αναβλύζει από την αποσαθρωμένη γλώσσα... το άλεκτο του νοήματος». Ωστόσο, πέραν του Καρούζου ουδέν. Η ποιητική παράταξη, από Παλαμά, Σεφέρη, Ελύτη, Εμπειρίκο, Εγγονόπουλο και Ρίτσο, μέχρι Λειβαδίτη και Λάγιο ακόμα, είναι συντριπτικά υπέρ των αρτίων ελληνικών.

«Δεν ξέρει πως μέσα απ' τις τρύπες θα φυσήξει... δεν ξέρει ότι στην πέτρα πάλλεται σφυγμός... θάρθει καιρός και θα λογοδοτήσεις» έγραψε ο Κοσμόπουλος στην τελευταία του ποιητική συλλογή «Κρούσμα» («Κέδρος», 2011). Η παράταξη των δασκάλων μοιάζει να λιγοστεύει, αλλά έτσι κάνει ακόμη πιο εκκωφαντική ίσως την ραγδαίως επερχόμενη αγανάκτηση των πάντων και την αίσθηση της λογοδοσίας: τώρα τίθεται επί τάπητος και το θέμα της γλώσσας.

* Διδάσκει Νεότερη Ελληνική Ιστορία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πελοποννήσου. ​

Άντε, ένα σχόλιο. Μπορεί να μην πήγαμε, αλλά, κρίνοντας από το παραπάνω, μπορούμε να εικάσουμε τι ειπώθηκε: τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Άλλοι είναι μονοτονικοί και άλλοι μονότονοι.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 11, 2011)

> τώρα τίθεται επί τάπητος και το θέμα της γλώσσας



εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2011)

Όχι δεν πρόκειται να υπερασπιστώ το πολυτονικό. Ούτε τα επιχειρήματα όλα κατέχω, ούτε με ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά (εδώ ταιριάζει το εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται του Γιούζουαλ), άλλωστε πώς θα μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό, όταν γράφω στο μονοτονικό και έχω ασπαστεί το μονοτονικό επειδή μου το *επέβαλαν* τόσα χρόνια πριν, όπως είχα ασπαστεί και το πολυτονικό στις πρώτες τάξεις του δημοτικού επειδή και πάλι μου το επέβαλαν. Αλλά έχω απόλυτη ανοχή και πραγματική κατανόηση στην αισθητική ή όποια άποψη του άλλου και τελευταία μάλιστα απέδειξα ότι μπορούσα να δουλέψω κάλλιστα σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον και καθόλου δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε μου αφαιρεί κάτι από την ανάγνωση ενός κειμένου το να βλέπω ψιλές και δασείες και περισπωμένες πάνω από τις λέξεις. Δεν με ξενίζει, δεν με κάνει να διαβάζω πιο αργά και το σπουδαιότερο δεν με εξοργίζει και δεν με κάνει να θέλω να ρίξω στην πυρά όσους επιμένουν ακόμα να τα χρησιμοποιούν. 

Και φυσικά τα λέω αυτά θέλοντας πραγματικά να σε τσιγκλίσω να γράψεις ένα τεράστιο κατεβατό με τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ του μονοτονικού που τόσο φανατικά υποστηρίζεις. ;) 

Ειλικρινά πιστεύω πως μια παράγραφο σαν αυτή που πολύ όμορφα έγραψες παραπάνω, θα μπορούσε να γράψει και ένας υπέρμαχος του πολυτονικού για τα όποια κόμπλεξ ή βαρεμάρα ή άγνοια κανόνων από μέρους όσων υποστηρίζουν το μονοτονικό. 

Ως ένας άνθρωπος, λοιπόν, που τηρεί μια ουδέτερη στάση σε αυτό το ζήτημα, πιστεύω πως υπάρχει μια δόση υπερβολής και από τις δύο πλευρές. Και από τη μία που κάνει τέτοιου είδους ημερίδες και δεν περιορίζεται στη λεγόμενη "άποψη" της χρήσης του πολυτονικού, αλλά και από την άλλη που βλέπει σαν δαίμονα που απειλεί την πρόοδο ή δεν ξέρω γω τι τη συνέχιση της χρήσης του. 

Φανταστείτε, λέει, αύριο σε έναν μελλοντικό κόσμο να είναι οι υπέρμαχοι του μονοτονικού αυτοί που θα διοργανώνουν ημερίδα με θέμα: "Τα greeklish και το ΔΝΤ" 

Άλλωστε, όπως πολύ εύστοχα έγραψε o Usual Suspect:


> Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται...



Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Αποφεύγω να σχολιάσω Καστοριάδη ή Ελύτη. Επιτρέψτε μου στο κείμενο του Διαμαντή να επισημάνω υπερβολές, ψέματα, ανακρίβειες:

30 βουλευτές διέγραψαν τους τόνους
η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των συγγραφέων μας εξακολουθεί να γράφει πολυτονικά
ειδικές έρευνες τονίζουν την αρνητική επίδραση του μονοτονικού
Η ημερίδα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, καθώς συμμετείχαν επιστήμονες από διαφορετικούς χώρους, φιλόλογοι και λογοτέχνες — δεν λέει ότι όλοι ήταν από τον ίδιο χώρο σε σχέση με το επίμαχο ζήτημα: κανένας αντίλογος
μοναδική εξαίρεση συνηγορίας υπέρ του μονοτονικού από τον Νίκο Καρούζο

Προσοχή: δεν ζήτησα, δεν ζήτησε κανείς, να ρίξουμε στην πυρά όσους χρησιμοποιούν το πολυτονικό — μη μας αποδίδεις τέτοια άγρια ένστικτα! Ο τίτλος ρωτάει: τι θέλουν τέλος πάντων οι πολυτονιστές; Αν θέλουν επαναφορά ή προαιρετική χρήση του πολυτονικού στην εκπαίδευση και τη δημόσια διοίκηση, ας το ξεχάσουν. Όχι επειδή το λέω εγώ. Το κράζει ο κόσμος όλος που δεν τους δίνει σημασία.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2011)

Διά της υπερβολής επιχειρηματολογούμε ενίοτε, νίκελ... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Μα αφού ξέρεις ότι την πυρά την κρατάμε για την περίπτωση που θα σκεφτούν να προτείνουν την επαναφορά του πολυτονικού...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 12, 2011)

Μπα η πυρά είναι αυτό που έχω πάθει εγώ τώρα, κατά την κυπριακή έκφραση: "Εφάτσισέ με η πυρά!" που σημαίνει ότι με βάρεσε η ζέστη στο κεφάλι... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται...


Η πλάκα είναι ότι το ίδιο λένε και οι πολυτονιάται, αλλά με απίστευτα πολεμικό μένος: http://www.facebook.com/groups/49510971121 (όλη η συζήτηση, στη σχετική σελίδα τού φ/β).


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Υπάρχουν πολυτονιστές και υπάρχουν και περιθωριακές καταστάσεις. Ας μην τα μπερδεύουμε, γιατί ξέρω πολλούς πολυτονιστές που θα αισθάνονταν εξαιρετικά άσχημα από κάθε συσχετισμό με παρόμοιες ακραίες περιπτώσεις. Άλλωστε, θα ήταν απίθανο να μην αντιληφθεί κανείς ότι το μένος που εκδηλώνεται εκεί προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις δεν αποτελεί αρμοδιότητα των γλωσσολόγων.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Νίκελ, καμιά φορά είναι καλύτερα να λέμε τα πράγματα με τ' όνομά τους και να μην το πηγαίνουμε γύρω-γύρω από φόβο μπας και θιχτεί κάποιος: Η σελίδα αυτή είναι η επίσημη της Κίνησης Πολιτῶν γιὰ τὴν Ἐπαναφορὰ τοῦ Πολυτονικοῦ Συστήματος (ιστότοπος: http://www.polytoniko.org/). Και επειδή ανέκαθεν και στο διηνεκές ισχύει το qui ne dit mot consent, όταν κάποιος πολυτονιστής με ευγενικά κατά τ' άλλα ιδεώδη ανέχεται τους περιθωριακούς που βρίζουν σκαιότατα όποιον δεν είναι πολυτονιστής τότε, όχι, δεν διαφέρει επί της ουσίας από αυτόν που εκφράζεται ανοιχτά.


----------



## sarant (Jul 14, 2011)

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τον Ζάζουλα. Πολύ περισσότερο που τα Αιολικά Γράμματα είναι ένα περιοδικό με μεγάλη ιστορία, δεν είναι λαθρόβιο χτεσινό έντυπο -το ίδρυσε ο Γ. Βαλέτας, που όσες αντιρρήσεις κι αν έχεις για τις κάπως τσαπατσούλικες μεθόδους που είχε ως φιλόλογος (αν τις κρίνουμε με τα σημερινά μέτρα), δεν μπορείς να αρνηθείς την τεράστια προσφορά του στα ελληνικά γράμματα.

Λοιπόν, δεν μπορεί ο κ. Χριστοδούλου, της Βρέστης, να ανέχεται αυτό τον οχετό στην επίσημη σελίδα της κίνησής του, χωρίς έστω να διαχωρίζει τη θέση του από τέτοιες ασχήμιες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Όπως (ίσως) ξέρετε, έχω αυτοαποκλειστεί από το Facebook, οπότε όλες οι πληροφορίες που καταθέτετε μού ήταν άγνωστες. Ωστόσο, είναι πολύ πιθανό οι πολυτονιστές του δικού μας νήματος που έστησαν την ημερίδα να διαφέρουν εντελώς από τους πολυτονιστές του polytoniko.org ή άλλους ελεύθερης βοσκής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Στο τμήμα Πολιτισμός της σαββατιάτικης Καθημερινής (15/10/2011) δημοσιεύτηκαν τρία κείμενα για το πολυτονικό. Τα υπογράφουν ο Νίκος Βατόπουλος (υπεύθυνος του καθημερινού πολιτιστικού ρεπορτάζ), ο Μανώλης Βελιτζανίδης, διευθυντής των εκδόσεων Ίνδικτος, και η Γιώτα Κριτσέλη, διευθύντρια των εκδόσεων Κίχλη. Δεν είδα να τηρείται η δημοσιογραφική ισορροπία, δηλαδή να δημοσιεύεται και κάποιο κείμενο που να εκθέτει γιατί τα παρακάτω επιχειρήματα υπέρ του πολυτονικού είναι από άκυρα έως γελοία.

*Τριάντα χρόνια μονοτονικό, αλλά τα πνεύματα επιβιώνουν
Σημαντικός αριθμός εκδοτικών οίκων επιλέγει να χρησιμοποιεί το πολυτονικό σύστημα*

Tου Nικου Bατοπουλου

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο άνετα διαβάζουν ένα πολυτονικό κείμενο οι κάτω των 30. Είναι ένα ερώτημα σε ισχύ, καθώς τα κείμενα που κυκλοφορούν με πολυτονικό έχουν αυξητική τάση. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε όσους επιλέγουν ακόμη και σε δίκτυα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης τη γραμματοσειρά με πνεύματα και τόνους, αλλά σε εμπορικούς εκδοτικούς οίκους που τυπώνουν τα βιβλία τους με πολυτονικό. Τίθενται ερωτήματα. Είναι άραγε ζήτημα προσωπικής εμμονής, είναι ζήτημα αντίστασης στη γλωσσική ισοπέδωση, είναι νεύμα στην ιστορική ορθογραφία, είναι απλώς θέμα αισθητικής; Εχει ελπίδα το πολυτονικό να συμπλέει παράλληλα με την επίσημη μονοτονική γραφή ή με τη γλώσσα της γραφειοκρατίας; Για πολλούς θεωρείται εστέτ επιλογή. Για άλλους είναι ένδειξη συντηρητισμού, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι που θεωρούν ότι η επιλογή του πολυτονικού έχει μία εγγενή έννοια ελευθερίας, καθώς αντιλαμβάνεται τη γλώσσα εκτός της γραφειοκρατικής και νομικής διαδικασίας.

Το μονοτονικό καθιερώθηκε από την πρώτη κυβέρνηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ το 1982. Τότε, η καινοτομία αυτή, που είχε απλώς σφραγίσει με νόμο του κράτους μία συζήτηση δεκαετιών (που είχε αναζωπυρωθεί μετά το 1975), προκάλεσε μεγάλη διχογνωμία. Ορισμένοι το είδαν ως πρόοδο και άλλοι ως οπισθοδρόμηση. Πριν από 30 χρόνια, η συζήτηση για την ιστορική ορθογραφία είχε πολλούς θιασώτες αλλά δεν είχε μεγάλο ακροατήριο. Τότε, ο Κορνήλιος Καστοριάδης είχε πει «η κατάργηση των τόνων και των πνευμάτων είναι η κατάργηση της ορθογραφίας, που είναι τελικά η κατάργηση της συνέχειας. Ηδη, τα παιδιά δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν Καβάφη, Σεφέρη, Ελύτη, γιατί αυτοί είναι γεμάτοι από τον πλούτο των αρχαίων ελληνικών. Δηλαδή, πάμε να καταστρέψουμε ό, τι κτίσαμε. Αυτή είναι η δραματική μοίρα του σύγχρονου ελληνισμού».

Ο αισθητικός εκβαρβαρισμός της σύγχρονης γραφής που εκφράζεται κυρίως από την απλοποίηση της γραφής (και τον στραγγαλισμό της ετυμολογικής ρίζας των ξένων ονομάτων στη φωνητική, ελληνική απόδοσή τους) πηγάζει εν πολλοίς από την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού. Και κυρίως από τη συμβολική διάσταση που εξέλαβε η υιοθέτηση του μονοτονικού στη διάρκεια κυρίως του θηριώδους λαϊκισμού της δεκαετίας του 1980.

Σήμερα, το ερώτημα παραμένει. Πώς επιζεί το πολυτονικό, από ποιους υποστηρίζεται και σε ποιους απευθύνεται; Υπάρχουν νέοι που δεν διδάχθηκαν το πολυτονικό και να το υποστηρίζουν; Είναι με άλλα λόγια θέμα ενός βιολογικού κύκλου που θα κλείσει καθώς θα εκλείψουν οι εκπρόσωποι των γενεών που το διδάχθηκαν και που σήμερα επιθυμούν τη διατήρησή του στη ζωή; Κατά τα φαινόμενα, η διαμάχη πολυτονικού και μονοτονικού μοιάζει με ένα πεδίο πολύ πιο σύνθετο και πιο περίπλοκο απ' ό, τι παλαιότερα πιστεύαμε.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_15/10/2011_459413


*Να ανακτήσουν οι λέξεις το πραγματικό τους νόημα*

Του Mανωλη Bελιτζανιδη*

Εις μνήμην Αγγελου Ελεφάντη

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η ταπεινή εργασία ενός Ελληνα εκδότη σήμερα εντάσσεται στη μεγάλη παράδοση της ελληνικής γλώσσας – ότι η γλώσσα είναι γέννημα πνευματικό ενός λαού και δεν ορίζεται από φιλολόγους, πολύ δε περισσότερο από ιδεολογήματα και σκοπιμότητες. Φυσική απόρροια αυτών των πεποιθήσεων υπήρξε και η απόφαση η Ινδικτος, από την ίδρυσή της, τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1995 –14 χρόνια μετά την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού–, να υιοθετήσει το πολυτονικό σύστημα γραφής και μόνον αυτό. Μια τέτοια απόφαση φαινόταν τότε μάλλον ριψοκίνδυνη και μάταιη. Ισως να οδηγούσε στο περιθώριο ή να ερμηνευόταν ως ιδεολογική εμμονή σε σχήματα παρωχημένα.

Η ζωή ήρθε και δικαίωσε την απόφαση αυτή και φανέρωσε την αλήθειά της. Εξάλλου, η γλώσσα ως γεγονός πνευματικό μπορεί να καλλιεργηθεί μόνο σε περιβάλλον ελεύθερο από ιδεολογήματα και εμμονές. Οι «απλουστεύσεις» και οι «καθαρές» λύσεις, που πρότεινε το μονοτονικό, μπορεί στα πρώτα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης να ηχούσαν μελωδικά, ο χρόνος όμως κατέταξε τις εν λόγω «επιτυχίες» στα «σουξεδάκια» μιας εποχής που κανείς δεν θέλει να θυμάται (μήτε τα «σουξεδάκια» μήτε την εποχή) και που άφησε πίσω της το κουσούρι των «βλαχο-αγγλικών» ή, αλλιώς, greeklish.

Πλέον σήμερα, είναι κοινός τόπος ότι της οικονομικής και κοινωνικής μας χρεοκοπίας προηγήθηκε η γλωσσική μας χρεοκοπία, διά των «απλουστεύσεων» και του μονοτονικού. Η δε κοινωνική αναγέννηση, ακόμη δε και η οικονομική ανάκαμψη, προϋποθέτει την αποϊδεολογικοποίηση της γλώσσας μας. Οφείλει δηλαδή, η ελληνική κοινωνία να ανακτήσει το απολεσθέν πνευματικό της έρμα. Η αποθέωση της ήσσονος προσπαθείας, των «απλουστευμένων» λύσεων, της απαξίωσης κάθε κανόνα, ακόμη και αυτών των γραμματικών, δεν οδηγούν παρά στη χρεοκοπία και την ερήμωση.

Είναι καιρός να κερδίσουμε τον χαμένο χρόνο, να ανακτήσουν οι λέξεις μας το νόημά τους. Το αληθές και πραγματικό τους νόημα! Να καταβάλουμε όλοι μας καθημερινά τον κόπο και τον μόχθο που μας αναλογεί για να ξανακαρπίσει τούτος ο έρημος τόπος.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_100011_15/10/2011_459412


*Ζητήματα αισθητικής, πολιτισμικής και εκπαιδευτικής αξίας*

Της Γιωτας Kριτσελη*

H διένεξη ανάμεσα στο πολυτονικό και το μονοτονικό είναι ένα σύνθετο πρόβλημα. Μπορεί η οικονομική παράμετρος να έχει βαρύνουσα σημασία, δεν πρέπει ωστόσο να υποβαθμίζουμε και τις γλωσσολογικές, πολιτισμικές, εκπαιδευτικές αλλά και αισθητικές παραμέτρους.

Στο βασικό γλωσσολογικό επιχείρημα κατά του πολυτονικού, ότι οι τόνοι και τα πνεύματα δεν έχουν καμία χρησιμότητα, διότι δεν αναπαριστούν καμία φωνητική ενέργεια, θα μπορούσε να αντιτείνει κανείς ότι τα σημεία αυτά εμπεριέχουν πληροφορίες ετυμολογικής, μορφολογικής και συντακτικής φύσεως.

Η απώλεια της δασείας, για να αναφέρω ένα μόνο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, έχει ως συνέπεια την αδυναμία αναγνώρισης των σύνθετων λέξεων: πώς μπορεί ο ομιλητής που δεν διδάχθηκε το πολυτονικό να διακρίνει, λ. χ., ότι η λέξη εφάμιλλος παράγεται από την πρόθεση επί και το ουσιαστικό άμιλλα; Η απουσία της δασείας έχει ωστόσο και άλλες σοβαρές συνέπειες: δυσχεραίνει τη δημιουργία νέων συνθέτων και επιπλέον οδηγεί σε αδόκιμη σύνθεση λέξεων (π. χ. πενταήμερη αντί πενθήμερη). Κατά ανάλογο τρόπο, και οι τόνοι μεταφέρουν με τη σειρά τους πληροφορίες μορφολογικής φύσεως. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να ισχυρισθεί κανείς ότι πρόκειται για νεκρά σημάδια.

Στη συνέχεια θα αναφερθώ σύντομα στο θέμα της εκδοτικής αντιμετώπισης κειμένων της παλαιότερης αλλά και της νεότερης λογοτεχνίας μας γραμμένων αρχικά στο πολυτονικό. Υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετά δείγματα μεταγραφής τους στο μονοτονικό, για τα οποία λειτούργησε προφανώς το δέλεαρ της διεύρυνσης του αναγνωστικού κοινού. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι αρνητικά, προπαντός όταν μεταγράφονται κείμενα που ανήκουν στη λόγια παράδοση της ελληνικής, έστω κι αν πρόκειται απλώς για παραθέματα ή για τίτλους.

Επί παραδείγματι, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κερδίσει κάτι ο αναγνώστης που δεν γνωρίζει την αρχαία ελληνική, αν συναντήσει σε κάποια μελέτη τον τίτλο της συλλογής του Γ. Σεφέρη …Κύπρον, ου μ’ εθέσπισεν… στο μονοτονικό. Αντιθέτως, μπορεί να τον παρανοήσει και αυτός που κατέχει μετρίως την αρχαία ελληνική από το σχολείο.

Η αισθητική διάσταση, τέλος, του ζητήματος δεν είναι διόλου αμελητέα. Θεωρώ ότι η ελληνική γραφή με τους τόνους, τα πνεύματα και τα σημεία στίξεως, όπως αποκρυσταλλώθηκε στην τυπογραφία από τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα και εξής, έχοντας αποβάλει τη ρευστότητα και την εκζήτηση της περιόδου των χειρογράφων αλλά διατηρώντας συγχρόνως τη γοητευτική πολυμορφία της έναντι του λατινικού αλφαβήτου, έχει φθάσει σε ένα σημείο ιδιαίτερης καλαισθησίας.

Μια σελίδα τυπωμένου κειμένου με ωραία στοιχεία, με τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα σε πλήρη παράταξη, εάν είναι και σωστά επιμελημένη, θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να ιδωθεί και ως καλλιγράφημα.

Τελειώνω με ένα παράδοξο. Η εμφάνιση σύγχρονων ψηφιακών πολυτονικών γραμματοσειρών, την πληρότητα, την αρτιότητα, και βέβαια την ευκολία χρήσης των οποίων θα ζήλευαν οι θεράποντες της μονοτυπίας, σε συνδυασμό με τη χρήση βελτιωμένων πολυτονιστών, αναιρεί εν μέρει το συντριπτικό επιχείρημα του υπέρογκου οικονομικού βάρους - επιχείρημα που, ας μην το λησμονούμε, συνέτεινε στη σχεδόν πλήρη επικράτηση του μονοτονικού στον εκδοτικό χώρο.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_100012_15/10/2011_459411​


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

> είναι από άκυρα έως γελοία.



Εγώ και συμφωνώ και διαφωνώ. Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι έχω σταθερή και σχηματισμένη άποψη και οπωσδήποτε ανοχή στην όρεξη και την προτίμηση του καθενός. 

Θα σε παρακολουθούσα όμως με τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον να δικαιολογείς τους παραπάνω βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς. Μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω και να ακούω επιχειρήματα, that's all. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Έχω [...] οπωσδήποτε ανοχή στην όρεξη και την προτίμηση του καθενός.


Δυστυχώς όμως καμία ανοχή στην όρεξη και την προτίμηση των μη πολυτονιστών επιδεικνύουν οι πολυτονιάτες.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

Μπα μην το λες αυτό. Κάποιοι που ξέρω εγώ πιστεύουν στο περί ορέξεως...


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2011)

Φαντάζομαι ότι ο Ζαζ εννοεί ότι πολυτονικά περιοδικά, όταν δημοσιεύουν κείμενα γραμμένα στο μονοτονικό, τα πολυτονίζουν παρά τη θέληση των συγγραφέων τους. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν έχω δώσει συνεργασία σε κάποια περιοδικά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2011)

Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται κι αυτοί πολυτονίζονται.
Βέβαια, όταν ψάχνουν την ουσία του πνεύματος σε πνεύματα και τόνους, τι άλλο να περιμένουμε; 
Βγήκε πάλι στη γύρα η Μαριωρή για φερετζέδες.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, εφόσον όμως εν γνώσει του ο γράφων δίνει στο συγκεκριμένο περιοδικό τη συνεργασία του, τότε νομίζω πως δεν τίθεται ζήτημα, αν και τα δύο μέρη γνωρίζουν εξαρχής ότι το κείμενο θα δημοσιευθεί στο πολυτονικό ή μονοτονικό αντίστοιχα. Αλλιώς αρνείται να τη δώσει, όπως για παράδειγμα κάνεις εσύ, sarant.

Edit: Και σ' αυτό που λέει ο δαεμάνος, θα καταθέσω την άποψή μου. Όταν παραπάνω μιλούσα για ανοχή εννοούσα ότι όταν ο άλλος δεν μου πατάει τον κάλο, δεν προσπαθεί να μου επιβάλλει την άποψή του, δεν προσπαθεί να μου απαγορεύσει να πιστεύω σε κάτι έστω κι αν είναι λανθασμένο κατά την άποψή του και γενικώς δείχνει μια ανοχή στο γούστο, στην όρεξη ή στην τρέλα μου (με την προϋπόθεση να μην είναι βλαβερή για τον ίδιο ή το κοινωνικό σύνολο), τότε όχι μόνο τον κάνω παρέα, τον ανέχομαι αλλά τον υπερασπίζομαι κιόλας κατά τη γνωστή ρήση του Βολταίρου. Γενικώς, οι ακραίες συμπεριφορές απ΄όπου κι αν προέρχονται με βρίσκουν αντίθετο. ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Θα σε παρακολουθούσα όμως με τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον να δικαιολογείς τους παραπάνω βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς.


Από άκυρα έως γελοία (επιλογή, υπάρχουν κι άλλα):

«η κατάργηση των τόνων και των πνευμάτων είναι η κατάργηση της ορθογραφίας»: Όλοι εμείς σήμερα ή ανορθόγραφοι είμαστε ή με καταργημένη ορθογραφία ζούμε. Απορώ πώς καταλαβαινόμαστε.
«Ο αισθητικός εκβαρβαρισμός της σύγχρονης γραφής που εκφράζεται κυρίως από την απλοποίηση της γραφής (και τον στραγγαλισμό της ετυμολογικής ρίζας των ξένων ονομάτων στη φωνητική, ελληνική απόδοσή τους)»: Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο κ. Βατόπουλος ενοχλείται που στη διπλανή στήλη ο Jeffrey Eugenides μεταγράφεται Τζέφρι Ευγενίδης. Πάλι καλά, θα μπορούσε να είναι και Γιουτζένιντις, αφού έτσι προφέρεται το όνομά του. Δεν ξέρω αν δίπλα στο Ευγενίδης θα προτιμούσε Τζέφρυ ή Τζέφφρυ. Ή Γοδεφρείδος. Τι να κάνουμε, αλλάζουν οι καιροί! Ωστόσο, σε ποιο σημείο της εξέλιξης επήλθε ο εκβαρβαρισμός; Επιλέξτε από α-γ: (α) Γοδεφρείδος > Τζέφφρυ (β) Τζέφφρυ > Τζέφρυ (γ) Τζέφρυ > Τζέφρι. [Άσχετο με το πολυτονικό, αλλά ο «εκβαρβαρισμός» είναι χειρότερο από το «γελοίο» που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ.]
«Πλέον σήμερα, είναι κοινός τόπος ότι της οικονομικής και κοινωνικής μας χρεοκοπίας προηγήθηκε η γλωσσική μας χρεοκοπία, διά των «απλουστεύσεων» και του μονοτονικού»: Η τρόικα το έχει πληροφορηθεί αυτό; Μνημόνιο για αυτή τη χρεοκοπία έχει να προτείνει;
«Η δε κοινωνική αναγέννηση, ακόμη δε και η οικονομική ανάκαμψη, προϋποθέτει την αποϊδεολογικοποίηση της γλώσσας μας»: Αποϊδεολογικοποίηση και πολυτονικό; Δεν είναι σχήμα οξύμωρο αυτό;
«Η αποθέωση της ήσσονος προσπαθείας, των «απλουστευμένων» λύσεων, της απαξίωσης κάθε κανόνα, ακόμη και αυτών των γραμματικών, δεν οδηγούν παρά στη χρεοκοπία και την ερήμωση»: Ο κανόνας είναι το μονοτονικό. Το πολυτονικό είναι η απαξίωση του κανόνα.
«Είναι καιρός να κερδίσουμε τον χαμένο χρόνο, να ανακτήσουν οι λέξεις μας το νόημά τους. Το αληθές και πραγματικό τους νόημα!»: Εδώ έριξα το περισσότερο γέλιο. Αδικαιολόγητα;
«Στο βασικό γλωσσολογικό επιχείρημα κατά του πολυτονικού, ότι οι τόνοι και τα πνεύματα δεν έχουν καμία χρησιμότητα, διότι δεν αναπαριστούν καμία φωνητική ενέργεια, θα μπορούσε να αντιτείνει κανείς ότι τα σημεία αυτά εμπεριέχουν πληροφορίες ετυμολογικής, μορφολογικής και συντακτικής φύσεως»: Κι εγώ θα ήθελα κάθε λέξη να συνοδεύεται από ένα αντίτυπο του Ετυμολογικού. Το θεωρώ απαραίτητο για τη σωστή επικοινωνία. Πώς να συνεννοηθείς με τον άλλο αν δεν ξέρεις την προέλευση της _παπάρας_ από το ότι το «α» παίρνει οξεία και όχι περισπωμένη;
«Η απώλεια της δασείας…» Βαριέμαι να το συζητήσω. Ας τα πει με τον Γιατρομανωλάκη (καθηγητή της Κλασικής Φιλολογίας στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών) που στο _Χρονικό της Μωρίας_ εδώ γράφει «αντιελληνικό».
«Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να ισχυρισθεί κανείς ότι πρόκειται για νεκρά σημάδια»: Θεόνεκρα! Τριάντα χρόνια στη φορμόλη! Γιά κοιτάξτε καλύτερα γύρω σας.
«σε συνδυασμό με τη χρήση βελτιωμένων πολυτονιστών»: Τελικά το κείμενο λειτουργεί πιο αποτελεσματικά σαν πλασάρισμα του πολυτονιστή της γνωστής εταιρείας παρά σαν πλασάρισμα του πολυτονικού για την απόκτηση γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου ή ορθολογικής σκέψης.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

Σε ακούω (I hear you!) και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και για τον χρόνο σου που ξέρω πως δεν έχεις. Δυο σημεία μόνο, έτσι για χάρη της κουβέντας. 



> «η κατάργηση των τόνων και των πνευμάτων είναι η κατάργηση της ορθογραφίας»: Όλοι εμείς σήμερα ή ανορθόγραφοι είμαστε ή με καταργημένη ορθογραφία ζούμε. Απορώ πώς καταλαβαινόμαστε.


Γκουχ! Γκουχ! Όλοι εμείς, ακόμα και οι λίγο μικρότεροι μεγαλώσαμε με το πολυτονικό... και μάθαμε ορθογραφία με αυτό. Τυχαίο; Μπορεί κιόλας. Δεν παίρνω όρκο. Μάλλον οφειλόταν στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που μας έβαζε να μαθαίνουμε πιο αυστηρά τη γραμματική και την ορθογραφία των λέξεων, κρίνοντας από αυτά που βλέπω να κάνουν σήμερα στη Β΄δημοτικού που πάει ο γιος μου. 



> «Η αποθέωση της ήσσονος προσπαθείας, των «απλουστευμένων» λύσεων, της απαξίωσης κάθε κανόνα, ακόμη και αυτών των γραμματικών, δεν οδηγούν παρά στη χρεοκοπία και την ερήμωση»: Ο κανόνας είναι το μονοτονικό. Το πολυτονικό είναι η απαξίωση του κανόνα.


 Και πριν ο κανόνας ήταν το πολυτονικό. Και κάποτε ο κανόνας ήταν να μην ψηφίζουν οι γυναίκες. Και τώρα στο Ιράν μια Ιρανή σκηνοθέτις καταδικάστηκε σε 90 μαστιγώματα επειδή έφτιαξε μια αντικαθεστωτική ταινία γιατί το λέει ο κανόνας. Και τώρα ο κανόνας είναι να μας κόβουν τους μισθούς και... και... και... δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι το ότι κάτι θεσπίστηκε δεν σημαίνει ότι ήταν και σωστό απαραίτητα. 

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. Όπως βλέπετε, έγραφα, γράφω και θα γράφω στο μονοτονικό. Απλώς δεν με προσβάλλει να διαβάζω κάτι στο πολυτονικό, αρκεί ο γράφων να μη με μαστιγώνει για να κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο ή να μη με κατακρίνει επειδή κάνω το αντίθετο. 

Και δουλειά στην Άγρα, την Κίχλη ή την Ίνδικτο θα πάρω άμα μου τη δώσουν... χιχιχιχι

Και εν κατακλείδι, πέρα από το να μη μου πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι, εγώ προσωπικά πιο πολύ φοβάμαι τα greeklish και τα τραγικά ορθογραφικά λάθη που βλέπω σε μαθητές και φοιτητές, παρά το πολυτονικό.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2011)

Αζ., ορθογραφικά λάθη πάντα έκαναν οι άνθρωποι. Δεν ήταν ποτέ το πολυτονικό θεραπεία για τους ανορθόγραφους - ειδάλλως ολόκληρες γενιές Ελλήνων που το διδάχτηκαν στο σχολείο θα έπρεπε να γράφουν σαν τον Ροΐδη. Δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά μελέτες που να αποδεικνύουν ότι όσοι έμαθαν πολυτονικό είναι μετενσαρκώσεις του Παπαδιαμάντη, και όσοι διδάχτηκαν το μονοτονικό κακοποιούν συστηματικά την ορθογραφία της γλώσσας. Το μόνο που έχουμε είναι περιπτώσεις τις οποίες βλέπουμε οι ίδιοι με τα μάτια μας, και η περιπτωσιολογία ποτέ δεν ήταν επαρκές κριτήριο για να βγουν συμπεράσματα.

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι άλλο ορθογραφία, άλλο πολυτονικό, και ουδεμία σχέση έχουν. Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ, πολλά από τα επιχειρήματα στα άρθρα είναι βλακώδη. Τι θα πει «Ο αισθητικός εκβαρβαρισμός της σύγχρονης γραφής που εκφράζεται κυρίως από την απλοποίηση της γραφής [...]»; Έχουν γραφτεί πάμπολλα άρθρα για την απλοποίηση, που πολλές φορές δεν είναι απλοποίηση, αλλά διόρθωση της ορθογραφίας με βάση τη σωστή ετυμολογία. Το ότι εγώ έμαθα στο σχολείο να γράφω «αυγό», και το νοσταλγώ, δεν είναι επαρκές επιχείρημα για να συνεχίζω να υποστηρίζω μετά μανίας την παλιά ορθογραφία, που δεν υποστηρίζεται από την ετυμολογία.

Τέλος, για τα γκρίκλις: και αυτά έχουν ορθογραφία. Π.χ., το ήτα είναι h, το ύψιλον y κ.ο.κ. Το ότι κάποιοι επιλέγουν να γράφουν μόνο με i δείχνει ότι ούτως ή άλλως είναι ανορθόγραφοι, ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το πώς γράφεται μια λέξη, αλλά να στείλουν το μήνυμά τους να ξεμπερδεύουν.

Και τέλος, γιατί δίνουμε τόση σημασία στο πολυτονικό; Οι Αρχαίοι Ημών Πρόγονοι ΕΓΡΑΦΑΝΚΑΠΩΣΕΤΣΙΔΕΘΑΗΤΑΝΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑΝΑΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΟΥΜΕΑΚΟΜΑΠΙΟΚΟΝΤΑΣΤΙΣΡΙΖΕΣΜΑΣΚΑΙΝΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕΚΙΕΜΕΙΣΕΤΣΙ;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

Μα κι εγώ, Παλ, δεν έκανα τη σύνδεση ορθογραφίας και πολυτονικού και είπα "Τυχαίο; Μπορεί κιόλας. Δεν παίρνω όρκο." Απλώς σχολίασα κάτι που έγραψε ο νίκελ και δεν μου φάνηκε ακριβές, ας πούμε. 

Όσο για τα γκρίκλις... I rest my case (είμαι ακόμα σε ατμόσφαιρα δικαστηρίου...χαχαχα). Έχουν ορθογραφία, αλλά δεν νομίζω κάποτε να τα δεχτούμε ως εξέλιξη της γλώσσας ή δεν ξέρω τι... γιατί θα πεθάνω! (που έλεγε και η μαμά Λαζοπουλίνα) :)


----------



## psifio (Oct 20, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Τέλος, για τα γκρίκλις: και αυτά έχουν ορθογραφία. Π.χ., το ήτα είναι h, το ύψιλον y κ.ο.κ. Το ότι κάποιοι επιλέγουν να γράφουν μόνο με i δείχνει ότι ούτως ή άλλως είναι ανορθόγραφοι, ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το πώς γράφεται μια λέξη, αλλά να στείλουν το μήνυμά τους να ξεμπερδεύουν.



Ή γράφουν φωνητικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2011)

Κι εμείς που δεν διδαχθήκαμε ούτε στάλα πολυτονικής σαχλαμάρας, μια χαρά ορθογραφούμε.

Αζιμούθιε, δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι ακριβώς ουδέτερος. Μάλλον δύσπιστος είσαι ως προς την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού, αλλά συμβιβάζεσαι (άλλωστε και μόνο το διάβασμα των οδηγιών πληκτρολόγησης σε μονοτονικό, είναι βασανιστήριο).

Εγώ πλέον δεν μπορώ απλώς να ανεχτώ τον θιασώτη του πολυτονικού, όταν, μετά από χιλιάδες φορές που έχει απαντηθεί το ζήτημα περί δασείας, μού επαναλαμβάνει τα ίδια. Αυτό δείχνει κακόπιστο θράσος, γιατί ο ίδιος -ή η ίδια- ξέρει ότι αυτό που λέει/γράφει έχει απαντηθεί αλλά επιμένει, αποκρύπτοντας τον αντίλογο, στην ελπίδα ότι θα πιάσει το ψέμα (την πρώτη φορά είναι αφέλεια· μετά την απάντηση γίνεται κακόπιστο ψέμα).

Α, ναι... και για να ανάψω λίγο τα αίματα, σχεδόν όλοι οι βουλευτές μας διδάχθηκαν πολυτονικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, ναι... και για να ανάψω λίγο τα αίματα, σχεδόν όλοι οι βουλευτές μας διδάχθηκαν πολυτονικό.


Το μυστικό σε αυτό εδώ το μαγαζί είναι να λες τα πάντα χωρίς να ανάβουν τα αίματα...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το μυστικό σε αυτό εδώ το μαγαζί είναι να λες τα πάντα χωρίς να ανάβουν τα αίματα...


Γιατί αλλιώς θα φωνάξουμε την κυρία με το μαστίγιο


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2011)

Δεν εννοούσα κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2011)

Χαλάρωσε...


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

@Αζ, δεν έφερα εγώ τη συζήτηση στον κανόνα, απλώς διάβασα για «απαξίωση κάθε κανόνα» και προβληματίστηκα. Εκτός αν αναφέρονταν σε απαραβίαστους κανόνες της αισθητικής, που λένε να μην απομακρύνουμε τα στολίδια από τις λέξεις.

Ωστόσο, πιο σοβαρά: Ελπίζω ότι μπορούμε όλοι να συμφωνήσουμε ότι οι κανόνες της γλώσσας που έχουν σήμερα οι γραμματικές και τα λεξικά είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στην πραγματική, τη γραφόμενη και ομιλούμενη γλώσσα, από ποτέ άλλοτε στην ιστορία της γλώσσας μας. Και πολύ πιο κοντά στη λογική της γλώσσας, στις γλωσσολογικές αρχές που τη διέπουν, από ποτέ άλλοτε. Ας ξέρουμε, λοιπόν, ότι _αυτούς τους κανόνες_ αντιστρατεύονται οι πολυτονιστές.

Ταυτόχρονα, κουράζομαι και θυμώνω κι εγώ όταν συμβαίνει αυτό που ανέφερε ο Ελληγενής.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

Η ορθογραφία δεν είναι θέμα τόνων. Είναι θέμα πόσο διαβάζεις, πόσο προσλαμβάνεις αυτό που διαβάζεις και τολμώ να πω ότι είναι και θέμα ταλέντου και αντίληψης και του αν είσαι οπτικός τύπος. 

Και δεν είναι θέμα ουδετερότητας ή μη. Δεν είμαι δα και τόσο μεγάλος ώστε να έχω μάθει στο πολυτονικό 30 χρόνια και μετά ξαφνικά να μου το έκοψαν και να έκανα συμβιβασμό. Παιδί ήμουν ακόμα όταν το επέβαλαν. Αργότερα απέκτησα τη συμπάθεια και φυσικά την ανοχή στη διαφορετικότητα. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει γλωσσικό ζήτημα όπως παλαιότερα. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια μικρή μερίδα ανθρώπων που το θεωρούν καλαίσθητο ή παράδοση ή έχουν κόλλημα με αυτό. 

Αυτό που με ερεθίζει κυρίως είναι να αποκαλούμε βλάκες, κολλημένους ή γελοίους πέντε ανθρώπους που ξέρω προσωπικά και δεν είναι τίποτα από τα τρία. Η ισοπέδωση παντός τύπου με ενοχλεί. 

Θα παραδεχτώ ότι το να εμμένεις σε κάτι που έχει καταργηθεί αποτελεί κάποιου είδους απόκλιση ή κόλλημα, αλλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τα κολλήματά μας; Άλλος δεν τρώει τις φακές, άλλος δεν πάει σε κλειστούς χώρους, άλλος έχει κάτι άλλο. Δεν υπάρχει λογική αλλά το δεχόμαστε. Και επαναλαμβάνω αν δεν μας πειράζουν, δεν τους πειράζουμε. 

Και επειδή τυχαία (πραγματικά!) έτυχε τελευταία να συνεργαστώ με έντυπο που δημοσιεύει στο πολυτονικό και να είμαι συνδρομητής του χρόνια, δεν με εμπόδισε ποτέ να το διαβάσω το πολυτονικό, ούτε θεώρησα ότι μου κάνει προπαγάνδα και έχω διαβάσει εκεί εξαίρετα κείμενα που δεν τα έχω διαβάσει σε όλα τα περιοδικά του μονοτονικού μαζί. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Ότι πρέπει να το αφορίσω και να κάψω όλα τα τεύχη παραδειγματικά στην πυρά στην κεντρική πλατεία; Δέχομαι την "παραξενιά" ή την αισθητική αντίληψη του εκδότη κατ' εμέ και πάω παρακάτω, αντιστρέφοντας τη λαϊκή ρήση που παρέθεσε ο δαεμάνος παραπάνω: Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται, εγώ θα κάθομαι να κάνω μείζον ζήτημα το ότι δημοσιεύει στο πολυτονικό; Ε; :) 

Και ειλικρινά μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω γνωρίσει κανένα να μη διαβάζει Εκδόσεις Άγρα, επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το πολυτονικό. 9 στους 10 αν ρωτήσω θα μου πουν ότι είναι από τις καλύτερες εκδόσεις με τους καλύτερους τίτλους. Και ο ένας θα έχει κάποιου άλλου είδους πρόβλημα. Όχι το πολυτονικό. 


Επομένως, κλείνω με το περί ορέξεως... κολοκυθόπιτα... :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2011)

Με ξένισε αυτό:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο άνετα διαβάζουν ένα πολυτονικό κείμενο οι κάτω των 30.



Γιατί για μένα τα πνεύματα ή οι τόνοι δεν υπάρχουν όταν διαβάζω ένα κείμενο και τα προσέχω μόνο σε περίπτωση που χρειάζονται για να βγει νόημα. Δηλαδή σε πέντε λέξεις όλες κι όλες. Δεν ξέρω αν εσείς διαβάζετε με το μάτι πάνω από τα γράμματα. Οπότε τσάμπα δουλεύουν τα τυπογραφεία.

Σημ. Αζιμούθιε, όχι σε ενενήντα μαστιγώματα, σε 90 βουρδουλιές καταδικάστηκε, αλλιώς θα την μαστιγώνουν για κανα χρόνο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> [...]
> Και ειλικρινά μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω γνωρίσει κανένα να μη διαβάζει Εκδόσεις Άγρα, επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το πολυτονικό. [...]



Ε, γκουχ, ξέρεις έναν τουλάχιστον, και πολύ καλά μάλιστα. Για τα υπόλοιπα, εν καιρώ.

Μόνο αυτό για τώρα: πόσοι από τους νεόκοπους πολυτονιστές ξέρουν να γράψουν σε πολυτονικό χωρίς ηλεκτρονικά βοηθήματα;
Τζάμπα μαγκιές μπορούν να κάνουν όλοι, αλλά ο κάβουρας στα κάρβουνα αποδείχνει την αξία του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Αυτό που με ερεθίζει κυρίως είναι να αποκαλούμε βλάκες, κολλημένους ή γελοίους πέντε ανθρώπους που ξέρω προσωπικά και δεν είναι τίποτα από τα τρία. Η ισοπέδωση παντός τύπου με ενοχλεί.


Όχι, μη μου το κάνεις αυτό. Είπα ότι κάποια επιχειρήματα είναι γελοία και να το ξαναπώ αν θες. Αλλά δεν είπα για κανέναν ότι είναι βλάκας ή γελοίος. Όσο για τα κολλήματα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το πω για τον εαυτό μου. Όλοι μας έχουμε κολλήματα. Ένα δικό μου κόλλημα φαίνεται εδώ: να μη θέλω να αφήνω αναπάντητα τα επιχειρήματα των πολυτονιστών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2011)

Ειλικρινά, δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με τους πολυτονιστές αν έλεγαν αυτά που λέει ο Αζ: Μας αρέσει η κολοκυθόπιτα, μας θυμίζει τα νιάτα μας, είμαστε χομπίστες, τέτοια. Όμως όχι· προσπαθούν να μας φέρουν στον ίσο δρόμο. Και τα τρία άρθρα αυτό προσπαθούν. Εκείνοι ξέρουν, εμείς είμαστε οι hoi polloi που πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τι είναι το σωστό για εμάς. Αλλά δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν ούτε ένα (αριθμός: 1) ρεαλιστικό επιχείρημα υπέρ του χόμπι τους, ούτε μία (αριθμός: 1) ρεαλιστική τεκμηρίωση των ισχυρισμών τους. Πόσο αυξάνονται τα πολυτονικά κείμενα σε σχέση με τη συνολική αύξηση; Πόσο οι ειδικευμένοι εκδοτικοί οίκοι σε σχέση με τη συνολική αύξηση; Πόσο καλύτερα ορθογραφούσε ο μέσος πολυτονιστής μαθητής σε σχέση με τον σημερινό αλλά και ποιο ποσοστό του μαθητικού χρόνου καταβρόχθιζε η πολυτονική ορθογραφία σε σχέση με τη μονοτονική;

Και επειδή ο Νικέλ δεν συμπεριέλαβε στη λίστα του με τα απίθανα επιχειρήματα (φανατικά πολιτικά, όχι επιστημονικά βέβαια, και επουδενί βολταιρικά) το καλύτερο, κτγμ, θα σταθώ σε αυτό: Την«αδόκιμη σύνθεση λέξεων λόγω της απουσίας της δασείας»... Όχι μόνο να γυρίσουμε στην πολυτονική γραφή λοιπόν, αλλά και στην εκφορά των δασειών για να έχουμε «δόκιμα» σύνθετα...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

@Νίκελ: ξέρεις ότι νο προμπλέμο... :) 

@δρα: μα κι εγώ για τους νορμάλ μιλάω όχι για τους φαιδρούς ή για τα εν λόγω επιχειρήματα. Όπως ξέρω πέντε σοβαρότατους ανθρώπους έτσι ξέρω και πέντε φαιδρούς ψευτοφιλολόγους βολεμένους πανεπιστημιακούς που θεωρούν ότι τους δίνει κύρος το πολυτονικό... Είχα την "τύχη" να γνωρίσω και τους μεν και τους δε... Άσε μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου τώρα... 

@δαεμάνο: Αν ο Πράτσετ για παράδειγμα έβγαινε από τις συγκεκριμένες πολυτονικές εκδόσεις, θα τον έχανες!!!!!!!! Για το πολυτονικό;;;;;;;; I don't believe it! ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> [...]
> @δαεμάνο: Αν ο Πράτσετ για παράδειγμα έβγαινε από τις συγκεκριμένες πολυτονικές εκδόσεις, θα τον έχανες!!!!!!!! Για το πολυτονικό;;;;;;;; I don't believe it! ;)


 
Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, όμως διάλεξες λάθος παράδειγμα. Εκτός από το γεγονός ότι θεωρώ τον Πράτσετ από τους σχεδόν αμετάφραστους (μεταπλάσιμους μπορεί, αλλά τότε δε θα 'ταν Πράτσετ), ξέρεις ότι τον διαβάζω στο πρωτότυπο ώστε να ελαχιστοποιηθούν οι πιθανότητες να ξεφύγει κάποιο μεζεδάκι του. Να μου πεις κάτι άλλο, ναι, αλλά να προμηθευτώ δραμαμίνες πρώτα, γιατί οι περιττές φιοριτούρες και οι φραμπαλάδες πάντα με ζαλίζουν και όχι μόνο στο κρανίο - κι έχω διαβάσει στο πολυτονικό ουκ ολίγα, τότε που ήταν υποχρεωτικό το βάσανο, τότε που τρώγαμε άσκοπα ώρες ατελείωτες από τη ζωή μας για να το μάθουμε, ώρες που θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να είχαν αφιερωθεί σε πολύ πιο αξιόλογα και χρήσιμα πράγματα από τα νεκροζώντανα. Άσε που, και σε τέτοια περίπτωση, στην ψηφιακή εποχή μας όλο και κάποιο τρόπο θα έβρισκα να τις στείλω από κει που 'ρθαν, στο χρονοντούλαπο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2011)

Εννοούσα αυτό που κατάλαβες. Το όνομα δεν έχει σημασία... :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2011)

Είχα πολλή δουλειά κι έτσι έλειψα από την κουβέντα, κρίμα...

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι πολυτονιάτες φέρνουν επιχειρήματα που προσβάλλουν εμάς τους υπόλοιπους, όπως αυτό με την ορθογραφία -ότι τάχα η δική τους είναι η "ιστορική" ορθογραφία. Και δεν το έκαναν αυτό πέντε γραφικοί, αλλά αυτός ήταν ο τίτλος της πρόσφατης ημερίδας τους.

Αλλά ο Δόκτορας είπε κάτι σημαντικό: ναι μεν είναι πολλοί οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που χρησιμοποιούν πολυτονικό, αλλά πώς ήταν η κατάσταση πριν από π.χ. 20 χρόνια; Μήπως μειώνονται οι πολυτονικοί; Μήπως βάζουν νερό στο κρασί τους και εκδίδουν και μονοτονικά; Αν υπάρχει τέτοια μεταβολή, είναι ασφαλέστερος δείκτης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2011)

Κανείς δεν έχει πρόβλημα με όποιον γράφει με έναν δικό του τρόπο. Πρόβλημα έχουμε όταν προσπαθούν να μας επιβάλλουν αυτόν τον τρόπο χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως λόγο· χωρίς επιχείρημα.

Κι εγώ π.χ. γράφω καμμία ή πηρούνι ή αλλοίμονο, κόμα και κόμμα (το σημείο στίξης και το πολιτικό), αλλά δεν ζητάω από κανέναν άλλον να το κάνει ούτε διορθώνω όποιον δεν το κάνει ούτε τον θεωρώ κατώτερο, ανορθόγραφο ή τέρας της κολάσεως.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια η χρησιμότητα του πολυτονικού, ποιο το πλεονέκτημά του σε σχέση με το μονοτονικό. Ποιος ο σκοπός του να απομνημονεύεις κανόνες που καθρεφτίζουν μια προφορά θαμμένη στα βάθη των αιώνων, και η οποία δεν εμφανίζεται στη δική σου γλώσσα. Πέρα από το συναισθηματικό παράγοντα, βέβαια.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 21, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ πως οι χαρακτηρισμοί του Nickel («άκυρα και γελοία») ήταν πολύ επιεικείς. Θα προσέθετα και άλλους: προπαγανδιστικά, ανεύθυνα, προϊόντα ασύγγνωστης άγνοιας. Στον δε κατάλογο του Nickel, θα προσέθετα και άλλα λήμματα: 


«Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο άνετα διαβάζουν ένα πολυτονικό κείμενο οι κάτω των 30.» Πολύ. Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι πόσο άνετα διαβάζουν οι υπολογιστές ένα πολυτονικό κείμενο, πόσο εύκολη είναι η ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία κειμένων σε δύο συστήματα γραφής, πόσο εύκολος είναι ο αυτόματος ευρετηριασμός και η εύρεση με ακολουθία χαρακτήρων σ' ένα σώμα κειμένων που περιέχει και μονοτονικά και πολυτονικά κείμενα, πόσο διευκολύνει τον μέσο χρήστη Η/Υ ο συνδυασμός μονοτονικού και πολυτονικού.
«Η εμφάνιση σύγχρονων ψηφιακών πολυτονικών γραμματοσειρών, την πληρότητα, την αρτιότητα, και βέβαια την ευκολία χρήσης των οποίων θα ζήλευαν οι θεράποντες της μονοτυπίας, σε συνδυασμό με τη χρήση βελτιωμένων πολυτονιστών, αναιρεί εν μέρει το συντριπτικό επιχείρημα του υπέρογκου οικονομικού βάρους - επιχείρημα που, ας μην το λησμονούμε, συνέτεινε στη σχεδόν πλήρη επικράτηση του μονοτονικού στον εκδοτικό χώρο.» Η ημιμάθεια είναι πάντοτε κακός σύμβουλος. Βλ. ανωτέρω: το ότι μπορεί κάποιος σήμερα να γράψει και να διαβάσει εύκολα ένα ψηφιακό πολυτονικό κείμενο δεν σημαίνει τίποτε. Κάθε θεωρία περί επίσημου συστήματος γραφής είναι εγκληματικά ανεύθυνη εάν δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη της ότι βρισκόμαστε στην εποχή του ψηφιακού κειμένου, στην εποχή που εκατομμύρια πεταμπάιτ πρέπει να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους (κάτι που είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από το να τα γράφουμε και να τα διαβάζουμε). Για όλα φυσικά υπάρχουν τεχνικές λύσεις, αλλά μέχρι να κάνουν οι πολυτονιστές μια ολοκληρωμένη μελέτη για το πώς θα λειτουργούσε χωρίς προβλήματα η προβλεπόμενη κανονικοποίηση σε όλα τα λειτουργικά συστήματα, όλα τα προγράμματα λογισμικού, όλους τους αλγορίθμους αναζήτησης, για όλες τις πιθανές δημόσιες χρήσεις, ας μη λένε ό,τι να 'ναι. 
«Και κυρίως από τη συμβολική διάσταση που εξέλαβε η υιοθέτηση του μονοτονικού στη διάρκεια κυρίως του θηριώδους λαϊκισμού της δεκαετίας του 1980.» Αυτού του τύπου τα επιχειρήματα, τα για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό επιχειρήματα πάντοτε με θύμωναν. Είναι σαν να λέει: ο πυρετός είναι σύμπτωμα του τύφου, άρα αν καταπολεμήσουμε τον πυρετό θεραπεύουμε τον τύφο.
«ο Κορνήλιος Καστοριάδης είχε πει [. . .] Εις μνήμην Αγγελου Ελεφάντη» Πάντοτε επίσης μ' εκνεύριζε η προπαγανδιστική χρήση του Καστοριάδη και του Ελεφάντη από τους πολυτονιστές. Κοιτάτε να δείτε, εμείς δεν είμαστε συντηρητικοί άνθρωποι, δείτε πόσο αριστεροί άνθρωποι ήταν υπέρ του πολυτονικού. Μιλάμε όμως για το 2011 τώρα. Τριάντα χρόνια πριν, η συζήτηση μπορούσε να τοποθετηθεί σε άλλο επίπεδο. Άλλοι καιροί, άλλη γλώσσα. Κι αν θέλετε να τιμήσετε τη μνήμη του Ελεφάντη, κ. Βελιτζανίδη, ας φροντίζατε να βάλει κι έναν τόνο στο κεφαλαίο άλφα του ονόματός του η Καθημερινή, όπως συστηματικά δεν κάνει.
«Η δε κοινωνική αναγέννηση, ακόμη δε και η οικονομική ανάκαμψη, προϋποθέτει την αποϊδεολογικοποίηση της γλώσσας μας.» Αποϊδεολογικοποίηση με παλινόρθωση; Δηλαδή, για να το καταλάβω, θα αποϊδεολογικοποιηθεί η γλώσσα με την επαναφορά ενός συστήματος γραφής που έχει καταργηθεί, με τις από καθέδρας κατηγορίες ότι οι γλωσσικές επιλογές που έχουν υιοθετηθεί και ακολοθούνται από την πλειονότητα εκφράζουν «λαϊκισμό», «απώλεια πνευματικού έρματος» και πάει λέγοντας; Ποιος ιδεολογικοποιεί κ. Βελιτζανίδη; Εγώ πάλι λέω ότι (γλωσσική) «χρεοκοπία» και «ερήμωση» έχουμε όταν οι λέξεις χάνουν το νόημά τους. 
«Η αισθητική διάσταση, τέλος, του ζητήματος δεν είναι διόλου αμελητέα.» Ασφαλώς όχι. Αισθητικά, και μένα μου αρέσει το πολυτονικό. Μια τυπωμένη σελίδα σε πολυτονικό δείχνει, όντως, πλούσια. Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να απαγόρευσε κανείς την εκτύπωση βιβλίων σε πολυτονικό. Μήπως να ξεκαθαρίζαμε σε ποιο επίπεδο μιλάμε, εκείνο της αισθητικής ή εκείνο της διδασκόμενης και επίσημης γλώσσας, κάτι που συστηματικά αποφεύγουν οι πολυτονιστές, βάζοντας απαρέγκλιτα στην κουβέντα τον τελείως εκτός θέματος αισθητικό παράγοντα, μ' έναν (εκ του πονηρού) συναισθηματικό εστετισμό; 
«Η εμφάνιση σύγχρονων ψηφιακών πολυτονικών γραμματοσειρών, την πληρότητα, την αρτιότητα, και βέβαια την ευκολία χρήσης των οποίων θα ζήλευαν οι θεράποντες της μονοτυπίας, σε συνδυασμό με τη χρήση βελτιωμένων πολυτονιστών, αναιρεί εν μέρει το συντριπτικό επιχείρημα του υπέρογκου οικονομικού βάρους - επιχείρημα που, ας μην το λησμονούμε, συνέτεινε στη σχεδόν πλήρη επικράτηση του μονοτονικού στον εκδοτικό χώρο.» [bis]
Επανέρχομαι εδώ, γιατί μου φάνηκε πολύ αστείο το γεγονός ότι η κ. Κριτσέλη μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνει πως, διαφημίζοντας τον πολυτονιστή, αναιρεί όλα τα καταγγελτικά πολυτονιστικά επιχειρήματα περί ήσσονος προσπαθείας, λαϊκισμού, εγκατάλειψης της σημασίας της μελέτης των κανόνων κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2011)

Ας βγάλουμε κάτι θετικό από το «κόλλημα», την αγάπη που έχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι για το πολυτονικό. Πιστεύω ότι από το δημοτικό θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να εξηγούν στα παιδιά τι είναι αυτά τα σημαδάκια που μπορεί να δουν πάνω στις λέξεις σε κάποια βιβλία, ιδίως τα παλιότερα. Και βεβαίως, να μαθαίνουν στο γυμνάσιο τι δουλειά έκαναν, να μαθαίνουν τις δασυνόμενες για να καταλαβαίνουν γιατί _ανθελληνικός_ και _αντιελληνικός_, _αφήλιο_ και _αντηλιακό_. Και ταυτόχρονα να αντιληφθούν, μικροί και μεγάλοι, ότι τις λέξεις τις καταλαβαίνουμε από τον ήχο τους και από τα συμφραζόμενά τους, όχι από τη γραφή τους, Η επικοινωνία είναι πρώτα απ’ όλα ήχος. Όταν τα τέσσερα «ου» ακούγονται όλα πια , μη ζητάς να τα ξεχωρίσει ο άλλος από την καλλιγραφία και τα σημαδάκια. Οι γείτονές μας, πριν από 80 χρόνια, πέταξαν όλο τους το μπιχλιμπιδωτό αλφάβητο. Φαντάζεσαι να ζητήσεις από έναν λαό να αρχίσει να _προφέρει_ διαφορετικά τις λέξεις;

Ας μας κάνουν τη χάρη οι πολυτονιστές να ξεχάσουν κάθε σκέψη για επαναφορά του πολυτονικού. Ελεύθεροι είναι να τυπώνουν τα βιβλία τους και με τόνους και με περίεργες ουρίτσες στα «ρ» αν θέλουν.

(Γράφτηκε την ίδια ώρα με το αποπάνω...)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> azimuthios said:
> 
> 
> > Έχω [...] οπωσδήποτε ανοχή στην όρεξη και την προτίμηση του καθενός.
> ...





sarant said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι ο Ζαζ εννοεί ότι πολυτονικά περιοδικά, όταν δημοσιεύουν κείμενα γραμμένα στο μονοτονικό, τα πολυτονίζουν παρά τη θέληση των συγγραφέων τους.


Εννοούσα κυρίως το πώς φορτίζουν ιδεολογικά το θέμα των τόνων οι πολυτονιστές, λέγοντας ξεκάθαρα ότι το δικό τους σύστημα είναι πνευματικά ανώτερο κι επομένως όποιος δεν το ακολουθεί είναι εν ολίγοις ακαμάτης κι υπονομευτής της ελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 21, 2011)

Κατά κοινή ομολογία, οι περισσότεροι _πολυτονιάτες_ (συντριπτικά) είναι προγραμματικά αγράμματοι: δηλαδή ο ορίζοντάς τους είναι τόσο κλειστός, που αδυνατούν να διανοηθούν την παραμικρή αλλαγή. Στο όνομα μιας ελιτίστικης και ανιστορικής καθαρότητας (σε σημείο καθυστέρησης) απορρίπτουν οτιδήποτε νέο. 

Όσο μεγαλύτερη διείσδυση έχουν τα σμάιλις (όπως τα [μετα]γράφω), τα γκρίκλις (κι αυτά όπως τα [μετα]γράφω), η απλογράφηση, οι συντομογραφίες κτλ. (και μακάρι να προχωρήσουμε τόσο, ώστε να ενοποιηθούν τα άρθρα και οι αριθμοί, να μειωθούν οι πτώσεις, να γίνει καθαρά φωνητική μεταγραφή των πάντων στη γλώσσα, να βάζουμε δύο τόνους στις λέξεις, να αφαιρέσουμε από το αλφάβητο τα _υ, η, ω_ κ.ο.κ.), τόσο περισσότερο θα αντιδρούν. Άλλος θα αντιδρά στο ίντερνετ και στο ιμέιλ, άλλος στο σιντί και στο μπ3, άλλος στο ιμπούκ. Τι να κάνουμε όμως, ο κόσμος θα συνεχίσει να προχωράει και η πραγματικότητα θα εξακολουθήσει να τους απομονώνει. Άλλωστε, ο κόσμος θα συνεχίσει να επικοινωνεί με ή χωρίς τόνους, με ή χωρίς πτώσεις, με ή χωρίς περισπωμένες, ακόμα και με ή χωρίς γραπτή γλώσσα. Οι Ρομά τα κατάφεραν τόσα χρόνια. Εμείς, δηλαδή, δεν θα τα καταφέρουμε;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 21, 2011)

Όλο λέω να μη μιλήσω από χθες και όλο δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω... 

Εύχομαι να τα λες για πλάκα, αυτά που λες Ζέφυρε... ειλικρινά! Εδώ ξεφεύγουμε από το πολυτονικό και πάμε αλλού νομίζω. 

Θεωρείται δηλαδή οπισθοδρομικός αυτός που α) του αρέσουν τα βιβλία, β) του αρέσει η μουσική με το βιβλιαράκι με τους στίχους και την καλή ποιότητα και γ) αγαπάει τη γλώσσα και του αρέσει να τη γράφει σωστά (καμία σχέση με το πολυτονικό τώρα) και να τη βλέπει γραμμένη από καλούς συγγραφείς σε ωραία βιβλία. 

Στο τέλος δηλαδή θα συλλαμβάνεται όποιος ξέρει τι σημαίνει ευεπίφορος και όχι lol, ε;

Και τα κατάφεραν οι Ρομά; Χμμμμμ! Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 21, 2011)

Καθόλου πλάκα. Απλώς παρακολουθώ τις τάσεις και φροντίζω να έχω ανοιχτά τα μάτια μου (όπως επίσης και να μην είμαι ελιτιστής).

Είπα εγώ ότι είναι οπισθοδρομικός όποιος κάνει τα α, β και γ; Όμως, εκείνος που υποστηρίζει τα α, β και γ με τέτοιο σθένος, ώστε να μην έρθουν τα (μελλοντικά και όχι αναχρονιστικά) δ, ε και ζ, ναι, είναι οπισθοδρομικός.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος ξέρει τη λέξη _ευεπίφορος_ και ποιος όχι. Ακόμη και να διαγραφεί η λέξη από τα λεξικά και να αντικατασταθεί αύριο από το evepiforos, το ίδιο μού είναι. Αρκεί να επικοινωνούμε και να προχωράμε. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι εντελώς ασήμαντα.

Προφανώς και τα κατάφεραν οι Ρομά. Έχετε κάποια αντίρρηση;

Κι ένα δείγμα μελλοντικής γραφής: http://www.triaridis.gr/melenia/book/
Το τελευταίο κομμάτι, συγκεκριμένα: 
Sinopsi

Zelmpa
i
thanatos ke anastasi sto Pisoderi​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2011)

Πολυτονικό σύστημα επανέφερε στο υπουργείο ο Α. Γεωργιάδης (φωτό)

Τον άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο (Βήμα FM, συνέντευξη σε Βασ. Χιώτη, Ν. Παπαδόπουλο) να δηλώνει ότι τα τύπωσε και τα έφερε μόνος του και δεν κόστισε τίποτε στο δημόσιο και, επιτέλους, μια δασεία είναι σήμερα το μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2011)

Εδώ καράβια χάνονται, βαρκούλες αρμενίζουν (επίκαιρο :))


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Ναι, με αυτές τις οικουμενικές κυβερνήσεις, μπορούμε να φανταστούμε και σίριαλ στην τηλεόραση, με υφυπουργούς που φέρνουν τις δικές τους ταμπέλες στο υπουργείο, ο ένας με πολυτονικό, ο άλλο με ατονικό, ο τρίτος σε Greeklish, και σε κάθε ευκαιρία πάει ο ένας και μουτζουρώνει με μαρκαδόρο την ταμπέλα του άλλου. Και τι τραβάνε οι υπάλληλοι του υπουργείου που γράφουν Άδωνης και όχι Άδωνις. Και άλλα τέτοια τραγελαφικά. Μακάρι η όλη υπόθεση να είχε μόνο γραφικότητα....


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2011)

Αυτό φυσικά μας δείχνει το παλαιόθεν γνωστό, ότι ο (υφ)υπουργός Ναυτιλίας δεν έχει και καμιά σοβαρή αρμοδιότητα εκτός από το να πηγαίνει σε δεξιώσεις και κρουαζιέρες. Έτσι μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με τέτοια.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2011)

Εμένα πάλι κάνει τον εφιάλτη μου πραγματικότητα. Σήμερα ξεκινάει από την πινακίδα, αύριο προχωράει στην αλληλογραφία, και ποιος ξέρει πού και αν θα σταματήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2011)

Και από τους έχοντες το ακαταλόγιστο στους διαμορφωτές της κοινής γνώμης: Ο Άλκης Γαλδαδάς, επικουρούμενος στα σχόλια από τον Άρη Δαβαράκη, μας ενημερώνει σοβαρά σοβαρά για απίστευτα πράγματα στο σημερινό του άρθρο, Η γνώση της ημέρας: Ο κυρ Άδωνις και το πολυτονικό. Η κορωνίδα του άρθρου είναι κτγμ η επόμενη παράγραφος, όπου (μια φορά χαρακτηρίζονται ανόητοι και δύο φορές, για καλύτερη εμπέδωση, αφελείς οι μονοτονιστές): 


Το ότι αντικαταστάθηκε το πολυτονικό από το μονοτονικό σύστημα ήταν έργο ανόητων ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αφελών, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ακόμη και με τη θεωρία που έχει ως αντικείμενο τα διάφορα συστήματα σε πολύ γενικότερο επίπεδο γνωρίζουμε ότι όσο περισσότεροι κανόνες έχουν θεσπιστεί για το καθένα από αυτά τόσο περισσότερες είναι οι πιθανότητες να επιβιώσει και να αντέξει στη φθορά που φέρνει η χρήση (Βλέπε για παράδειγμα την Κινεζική ή την Ιαπωνική γλώσσα και επίσης τα σημάδια της Βυζαντινής Μουσικής). Και πέρα από αυτό, όσες απόψεις συνέκλιναν για το πόσο πιο εύκολα θα μάθαιναν υποτίθεται να χειρίζονται ικανοποιητικά την ελληνική γλώσσα οι μικροί μαθητές και οι μαθήτριες με το πολυτονικό, αποδείχτηκαν επιεικώς αφελείς. Και προσθέστε σε αυτό το ότι ο καθένας που μαθαίνει ελληνικά σήμερα με το μονοτονικό, ιθαγενής ή ξένος, δεν θα καταλάβει ποτέ γιατί λέμε «Υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας», «ανθυπασπιστής» αλλά και «αντιβασιλέας», «καθημερινός» αλλά «κατ’ άρθρο» και τελικά το τόσο φορεμένο «ανθέλληνας».​

Τι να του πεις τώρα... Υποτίθεται ότι είναι και άνθρωπος των θετικών επιστημών.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

> κατά τη γνώμη μου​



Είπε «κατά τη γνώμη μου». Οπότε συγχωρείται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2011)

Ο Άλκης Γαλδαδάς κατέθεσε τη δίκαιη διαφωνία του για την ταύτιση του πολυτονικού με τον πολιτικό συντηρητισμό. Γράφει: «Το να υποστηρίζεις το πολυτονικό δεν είναι κάτι που σου αφαιρεί την όποια επαναστατικότητα νομίζεις ότι διαθέτεις ή δεν σε κατατάσσει αυτόματα στους ακροδεξιούς». Ωστόσο, η υποστήριξη του πολυτονικού είναι _γλωσσικός_ συντηρητισμός και σαν τον πολιτικό συντηρητισμό επιδιώκει να διατηρήσει σε λειτουργία φόρμες που η ζωή έχει δείξει ότι *έχουν ξεπεράσει τη χρησιμότητά τους*. Ειδικότερα στην περίπτωση του πολυτονικού θυμίζει τους νοσταλγούς της μοναρχίας, όταν επιδιώκεις να παλινορθώσεις ένα σύστημα που καταργήθηκε πριν από τριάντα χρόνια. Δεν αποτελεί ζωντανό γλωσσικό δεδομένο επειδή κάποιοι εκδότες επιμένουν να πολυτονίζουν κείμενα που πήραν γραμμένα στο μονοτονικό (βλέπε περίπτωση Δαβαράκη, σχόλιο #13 εκεί) όπως άλλωστε και το πολιτειακό δεν παραμένει ζωντανό επειδή ο τέως και τα τέκνα του κάνουν περιπάτους σε ελληνικά θέρετρα.

Κατά τα λοιπά δέχτηκε σχόλια για όλα τα έωλα (δηλ. και ξεπερασμένα και αβάσιμα) επιχειρήματά του, αλλά όχι ακόμα και για τα αντεπιχειρήματά του, του είδους «κλείνω με τη γνωστή φαντάζομαι στους περισσότερους παρατήρηση του Εμπειρίκου προς τον εκδότη του που είχε βάλει ένα απλό σημάδι τονισμού στη λέξη κύμα αντί για περισπωμένη που ήταν στο πολυτονικό: Είναι τα ελληνικά η μόνη γλώσσα στον κόσμο που έχει ένα κύμα επάνω από τη λέξη κύμα και εσείς πάτε να το καταργήσετε;», λες και δεν έχει απαντηθεί κι αυτό: Τα φίδια της Τήλου και το βιετναμέζικο κύμα.

Πάντως, ακόμα κι αν επαναφέραμε το πολυτονικό για να μπορούμε να καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί λέμε «καθημερινός» (λες και δεν φτάνει μια απλή εξήγηση), θα εξακολουθούσαμε να έχουμε πρόβλημα με την ορθογραφία, ας πούμε, της «μήνυσης». Άλλωστε, στο protagon.gr δεν πάσχουν τα γραφτά τους ούτε από λεξιλόγιο ούτε από επιχειρήματα ούτε από κατανόηση του ιστορικού ρόλου της δασείας. Από ορθογραφικά λάθη πάσχουν. Και δεν χρειάζονται το πολυτονικό για να τα διορθώσουν. Διορθωτή χρειάζονται.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, στο protagon.gr δεν πάσχουν τα γραφτά τους ούτε από λεξιλόγιο ούτε από επιχειρήματα ούτε από κατανόηση του ιστορικού ρόλου της δασείας. Από ορθογραφικά λάθη πάσχουν. Και δεν χρειάζονται το πολυτονικό για να τα διορθώσουν. Διορθωτή χρειάζονται.


Touché.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2011)

Και το touché του Γιάννη Χάρη:

Ορέ λες, όπως έκαψε η δικτατορία των συνταγματαρχών την καθαρεύουσα, να κάψει τώρα και ο Άδωνης, από θέση εξουσίας πια, το πολυτονικό; goustarw!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Η ελληνικότητα του Καμεροῦν και το κοκούνινγκ

«Υπάρχει λόγος να βάλουμε περισπωμένη στο Καμερούν; Πήρα ένα φυλλάδιο της εδώ μητρόπολης και το είχε με περισπωμένη. Σόρρυ που σε βάζω στο μπελά κι ευχαριστώ.»
[...]​Το υπόλοιπο, στο ιστολόγιο του Γιάννη Χάρη. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Δηλαδή, πλέον: cocooning = το καμερούν; 
Όπως, «το καμερούν εστί φιλοσοφείν»;
Μπορούμε να το γράφουμε και χωρίς περισπωμένη ή αρκεί το πεζό αρχικό;


----------



## pidyo (Dec 15, 2011)

Σπεύσατε οἱ πιστοί, σπεύσατε. Ἐδημοσιεύθησαν τὰ πρακτικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

Εμένα με έχει κουράσει αυτή η υπόθεση και κουράστηκα που διάβασα και τις περιλήψεις των εισηγήσεων. Μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε το μέλλον μας, όλο το μέλλον μας, με τα υλικά του μέλλοντος και όχι του παρελθόντος; Αντί να χάσει κανείς την ώρα του με τους παρελθοντολάγνους, ας διαβάσουμε Γιάννη Η. Χάρη και Αλέξη Πολίτη:

http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2011/12/blog-post_04.html
Από το παλιότερο κείμενο του Α. Πολίτη (παλιά στην Αυγή, τώρα στου Χάρη):

...όταν το μάτι-μου εντυπωσιαστεί από έναν ασυνήθιστο σήμερα ορθογραφικό τύπο, παραστρατεί, ένα μέρος της εντύπωσης έλκεται από κάτι που ο ποιητής δεν ενδιαφερόταν να το προσέξω.

(Μια από τις βασικές αρχές και της μετάφρασης: μην επιλέγεις αποδόσεις που κάνουν τον αναγνώστη να κοντοσταθεί σε πράγματα δευτερεύοντα για τον δημιουργό.)

Φοβούμαι πως και στις δύο περιπτώσεις υποκρύπτεται η ίδια διάθεση εύκολου διαχωρισμού της ήρας από το στάρι. Οι άνθρωποι διακρίνονται σε όσους ξέρουν πότε περισπάται και πότε βαρύνεται μία λέξη, πότε δασύνεται (ε, την αλήθεια, αυτό για μια μικρή μόνον ομάδα λέξεων!) και πότε όχι, και σ’ εκείνους που δεν το ξέρουν. Μα, τέλος πάντων, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο: κάποιοι έμαθαν γράμματα, και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Νά η ευκολία· διακρίνω με βάση τις ετικέτες, όχι την ουσία.

(Ακριβώς: σε πολλές περιπτώσεις έχουμε να κάνουμε με την οίηση της γνώσης. Στην πραγματικότητα διαφημίζουν τη διαφορετικότητά τους, δεν θα ήθελαν να γίνουμε όλοι ίσοι κι όμοιοι.)


----------



## nikolaou (Dec 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> ...το πολυτονικό για να μπορούμε να καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί λέμε «καθημερινός» (λες και δεν φτάνει μια απλή εξήγηση),



Πράγματι. "Κάθε ημέρα" δεν είναι αρκετό; 
Εξάλλου αυτές οι αλλαγές των συμφώνων πριν δασυνόμενο φωνήεν περισσότερο με μπερδεύουν παρά με διαφωτίζουν:
Ο ανθέλληνας δεν έχει σχέση με άνθη, το πενθήμερο δεν είναι ημέρα πένθους, και ο υφυπουργός δεν έχει αναγκαστικά ύφος (αν και μπορεί!) 
Από την άλλη, καταλαβαίνω μια χαρά τι σημαίνει πενταήμερο ή αντηλιακό.
(Ξέρω, I am preaching to the choir, I am beating a dead horse, και τα τοιαύτα, καθώς λένε οι αμερικάνοι...)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 19, 2011)

> Ο Άλκης Γαλδαδάς κατέθεσε τη δίκαιη διαφωνία του για την ταύτιση του πολυτονικού με τον πολιτικό συντηρητισμό. Γράφει: «Το να υποστηρίζεις το πολυτονικό δεν είναι κάτι που σου αφαιρεί την όποια επαναστατικότητα νομίζεις ότι διαθέτεις ή δεν σε κατατάσσει αυτόματα στους ακροδεξιούς».



Εγώ προσωπικά που έχω εκφράσει αντιρρήσεις και έχω πει κάποια πράγματα εδώ σε αυτό το νήμα, θα ήθελα να το τονίσω και να παρακαλέσω να το θυμόμαστε αυτό (και δεν υπονοώ ότι κάποιοι το ξέχασαν). :)


----------



## panadeli (Feb 19, 2012)

Εν μέρει ταιριάζει εδώ, εν μέρει αλλού.
Οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου


*Χρειαζόμαστε τα θρησκευτικά*

του Απόστολου Διαμαντή (από το protagon.gr)

Η δημοσιογράφος Αγγελική Σπανού, αναφερόμενη στην πρωϊνή ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του Flash, στην προσχώρηση των Βορίδη και Γεωργιάδη στη ΝΔ, είπε πως έτσι επανέρχεται στη ΝΔ το «πολυτονικό και το ευχέλαιο», ενώ συνεχίζοντας αποκάλεσε τον Αναπληρωτή Υπουργό Παιδείας Αρβανιτόπουλο ότι εκπροσωπεί απόψεις «Τεχεράνης», για τη θέση του πως τα Θρησκευτικά πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτικά στα Γυμνάσια. Το να συνδέεις όμως την υπεράσπιση του πολυτονικού με το ΛΑΟΣ, δείχνει πραγματικό φανατισμό, συνδυασμένο με μια ιδιάζουσα νοοτροπία εθνικής οσφυοκαμψίας. Ακροδεξιός και ο Ελύτης που κατακεραύνωνε την κατάργηση της ιστορικής μας ορθογραφίας και έλεγε πως τώρα οι λέξεις «έχουν μια τρύπα»; Ακροδεξιοί όλοι οι ποιητές και οι συγγραφείς που επιμένουν να γράφουν πολυτονικά, τα επιστημονικά περιοδικά και οι σοβαροί εκδοτικοί οίκοι; Όλοι αυτοί είναι ακροδεξιοί; Το ζήτημα της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας και γιατί έπρεπε να διατηρηθεί δεν είναι της παρούσης. *Σοβαρές μελέτες δείχνουν πως η κατάργηση των τόνων μείωσε τις αντιληπτικές δεξιότητες των μαθητών.* Αλλά δεν είναι μόνον αυτό: το σοβαρότερο είναι η διακοπή της γλωσσικής μας συνέχειας, η παρεμπόδιση της προσπάθειας των μαθητών να διαβάζουν και να καταλαβαίνουν τα κλασικά μας κείμενα. Ούτε τα σύγχρονα δεν μπορούν πλέον να καταλάβουν εύκολα. *Όσοι διορθώνουν γραπτά παιδιών γνωρίζουν καλά αυτήν την τρομακτική αλλαγή.
*
Η άποψη λοιπόν πως τα Θρησκευτικά πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτικά και πως τα αρχαία πρέπει να διδάσκονται και στο Γυμνάσιο και μάλιστα πιο εντατικά απ’ ότι σήμερα, δεν είναι άποψη «Τεχεράνης». Είναι μια στοιχειώδης πρόνοια για τη βελτίωση της ελληνικής παιδείας, η οποία δυστυχώς μοιάζει να έχει διακοπεί από την μεταπρατική πολιτική μας τάξη των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, που εκφράζει -αυτή ακριβώς - έναν ακραίο και οπισθοδρομικό αντικληρικαλισμό, λες και βρισκόμαστε στον 18ο αιώνα. Την ώρα που η Ευρώπη αναζητάει νέα ηθικά θεμέλια στο κράτος δικαίου και ο Χάμπερμας συναντάται με τον Πάπα για να τα βρει, *την ώρα που για να σπουδάσει κάποιος ελληνικά πατερικά κείμενα*- αυτά τα οποία συνέδεσαν την κλασική ελληνική φιλοσοφία με τον χριστιανισμό, γεγονός κοσμοϊστορικής σημασίας για την πνευματική παράδοση του δυτικού κόσμου- και να μάθει τι έγραφε ο Μέγας Βασίλειος, *πρέπει να πάει στην Οξφόρδη*, εμείς εδώ νομίζουμε ότι τα θρησκευτικά και οι τόνοι είναι ακροδεξιές συνήθειες! Οι Γάλλοι που διατηρούν τα αξάν τους και έχουν ολόκληρα Πανεπιστήμια για την Καθολική τους παράδοση, όπου μελετώνται συστηματικά τα σπουδαία κείμενα των δυτικών θεολόγων τι είναι; Οπαδοί του Βορίδη;

Το κακό με την άθλια μεταπολιτευτική μας πραγματικότητα είναι πως η πνευματική μας οσφυοκαμψία συνοδεύεται με την πολιτική. Προχθές ο Παπούλιας, πολύ επιτυχημένα όπως φάνηκε, έβαλε στη θέση τον Σόϊμπλε και όσους ευρωπαίους αυτή τη στιγμή εκδηλώνουν έντονο ανθελληνισμό. Η δήλωσή του έκανε το γύρο του κόσμου και ακόμη και μέσα στη Γερμανία, βρήκε ένθερμους υποστηρικτές, καθώς οι άνθρωποι γνωρίζουν ιστορία και έχουν συνείδηση του τι σημαίνει Ελλάδα. Οι Financial Times είχαν την δήλωση στην πρώτη σελίδα, με διθυραμβικά σχόλια για την Ελλάδα- το ίδιο συνέβη επίσης και στη Γαλλία και την Ιταλία. Η Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή ξεσηκώνει και πάλι ένα ισχυρό ρεύμα φιλελληνισμού στην Ευρώπη, διότι εκφράζει ακριβώς αυτό που είπε ο Χούσερλ: «Την γενέθλια γη της Ευρώπης».

Και ενώ όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν στην Ευρώπη, εδώ σ’ εμάς, ένας μικρός στρατός δημοσιολογούντων επιτέθηκε στον Παπούλια! Τι να πει κανείς;

Οι "σοβαρές μελέτες" φαντάζομαι ότι ξέρουμε ποιες είναι.
Για το τρίτο σημείο έχω μια μικρή απορία: τόσες θεολογικές σχολές έχει η χώρα, δεν μπορεί κανείς να μελετήσει πατερικά κείμενα σε αυτές; Πρέπει να πάει στην Οξφόρδη;

Αλλά έχω μεγάλες ενστάσεις και για το δεύτερο. Από παντού ακούω ότι τα νέα παιδιά δεν μπορούν να σκεφτούν, δεν μπορούν να γράψουν, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν απλές προτάσεις κ.ο.κ. Από τη θητεία μου στο ελληνικό σχολείο έχω πράγματι συναντήσει πολλές περιπτώσεις μαθητών που είναι εντελώς ανορθόγραφοι ή δυσκολεύονται να καταλάβουν σχετικά απλά κείμενα (αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι έχω συναντήσει ποτέ έναν μαθητή ο οποίος να μην μπορεί να συντάξει μια λογική πρόταση με πέντε απλές λέξεις -κότα, κοτέτσι, κόκορας ...-, όπως ισχυρίζεται ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς εδώ, στο 3.15, πως συμβαίνει με τους _πανεπιστημιακούς_ φοιτητές του). Από την άλλη, έχω συναντήσει και πολλές περιπτώσεις μαθητών εύστροφων και ικανότατων στον χειρισμό της γλώσσας και την κατανόηση γραπτού κειμένου. Ομολογουμένως, όμως, δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης με το παρελθόν. 

Πάντως, αν ρωτήσεις εκπαιδευτικούς με πολυετή εμπειρία στο ελληνικό σχολείο, οι περισσότεροι λένε παρόμοια πράγματα με τους Διαμαντή και Γιανναρά, πως "τα παιδιά μας βγαίνουν αγράμματα" κλπ (χωρίς απαραίτητα να αποδίδουν την εκπαιδευτική κρίση στο μονοτονικό, αν και πού και πού πετυχαίνεις κάποιον που το λέει κι αυτό). Προσωπικά έχω την τάση να αποδίδω τα λεγόμενά τους σε μια εξιδανίκευση του παρελθόντος, όπου το γρασίδι ήταν πιο πράσινο και όλοι σκέφτονταν και ήξεραν να γράφουν, παρά το γεγονός ότι ο μισός πληθυσμός της χώρας ήταν αναλφάβητος. Ίσως βέβαια να κάνω λάθος, και η κρίση να είναι υπαρκτή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2012)

Σιγά μην είναι υπαρκτή η κρίση. Πριν από 60 χρόνια ο αναλφαβητισμός ήταν διψήφιο ποσοτό ενώ σήμερα είναι στο 3% (στοιχεία της εθνικής στατιστικής υπηρεσίας). Για του λόγου το αληθές, τα ίδια στοιχεία δείχνουν 9% αναλφαβητισμό στους ενήλικες άντρες και 8,8% στις γυναίκες, ενώ στους ανήλικους κάτω των 15, το ποσοστό είναι 0.5%. Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ μυαλό για να καταλάβει κανείς ποια ηλικιακή ομάδα ρίχνει τα ποσοστά στον ενήλικο πληθυσμό, ιδίως αν συνδυαστεί με το μειωμένο ποσοστό στις γυναίκες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2012)

Οι προσωπικές διαπιστώσεις / συγκρίσεις είναι συνήθως σε ένα από τα παρακάτω επίπεδα:

Έχω ξεχάσει τις ελλείψεις που είχα τότε και συγκρίνω τους σημερινούς μαθητές με τις δικές μου σημερινές γνώσεις.
Είμαι της φιλολογίας και θεωρώ ότι όλοι πρέπει να γνωρίζουν τις αρχαίες μετοχές.
Συγκρίνω τα ελληνικά που ήξερα και ξέρω εγώ, που είμαι ψωνισμένος με τη γλώσσα, με τα ελληνικά του άλλου, που δεν είναι ψωνισμένος και έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες.

Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και υποπεριπτώσεις — κάποιοι θέλουν να γκρινιάζουν και αποφάσισαν να γκρινιάζουν γι’ αυτό. Θα μπορούσαν, ας πούμε, να γκρινιάζουν επειδή τα μηχανάκια παρκάρουν στα πεζοδρόμια. Δεν ακούνε τους άλλους που γκρινιάζουν επειδή αυτοί μας έχουν πρήξει με το να (ακολουθεί μακρύς κατάλογος διαφορετικών ελαττωμάτων).

Μεγάλο και ενοχλητικό ελάττωμα είναι όταν σου λένε ότι αφανίζεται το έθνος επειδή δεν μαθαίνουμε αρχαία ελληνικά ή ξεχάσαμε το πολυτονικό. Δείχνει τύφλωση, τουλάχιστον, μειωμένη αντίληψη, πώς να το πω;

Επιστημονική σύγκριση δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε μια μέτρηση της γλωσσομάθειας με αρχαία και χωρίς αρχαία πριν από πενήντα χρόνια και μια μέτρηση στη δική μας εποχή με τα ίδια δεδομένα για να βγάλουμε επιστημονικά συμπεράσματα. Όσοι επικαλούνται τη μελέτη του Τσέγκου, προφανώς δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι αυτομάτως υποβαθμίζεται η επιχειρηματολογία τους στο επίπεδο της επιστημονικής ανυποληψίας της μελέτης του Τσέγκου.

Ζούμε σε κόσμο πολύ διαφορετικό από τον κόσμο πριν από 40-50 χρόνια. Ας δούμε ποιες γνώσεις και δεξιότητες απαιτεί ο σημερινός κόσμος και τι μας λείπει για να είμαστε πιο ανταγωνιστικοί, να μπορούμε να αξιοποιήσουμε στο μέγιστο τα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα του χώρου μας και της ιστορίας μας, να συγκριθούμε εκεί που μετράει με τους άλλους λαούς του σήμερα. Ας μη βάζουμε τους νέους να συγκρίνονται με το γερασμένο ίνδαλμα που έχει φτιάξει ο κάθε φιλολογίζων στο μυαλό του. Αν η γλώσσα είναι εφόδιο, ας φροντίσουμε να αποκτήσουν οι νέοι το σωστό εφόδιο με τους σωστούς τρόπους — όχι αυτά που έχουν στο μυαλό τους όσοι κουβαλούν ιδεολογήματα αλλά δεν έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ποιες είναι οι σημερινές απαιτήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2012)

Πάντως εκεί του έγραψαν _Σπάνια διαβάζει κανείς τόσο 'καλογραμμένα' κείμενα_. Ή ο αναγνώστης δεν σκαμπάζει από χρήση εισαγωγικών, ή του την είπε με το γάντι


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2012)

Ποιες είναι οι σημερινές απαιτήσεις και τι μας επιβάλλουν και ποιοι οι σωστοί τρόποι να διδαχθεί κάποιος τη γλώσσα; 

(ειλικρινά θέλω να μάθω τη γνώμη σου... δεν ψάχνομαι... :))


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Kάποιοι θέλουν να γκρινιάζουν και αποφάσισαν να γκρινιάζουν γι’ αυτό. Θα μπορούσαν, ας πούμε, να γκρινιάζουν επειδή τα μηχανάκια παρκάρουν στα πεζοδρόμια.


Τυπικό παιχνίδι parent-parent (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transactional_analysis).


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ποιες είναι οι σημερινές απαιτήσεις και τι μας επιβάλλουν και ποιοι οι σωστοί τρόποι να διδαχθεί κάποιος τη γλώσσα;
> (ειλικρινά θέλω να μάθω τη γνώμη σου... δεν ψάχνομαι... :))


Ναι, θα άξιζε τον κόπο μια τέτοια συζήτηση, σε άλλο νήμα. Θα ετοιμάσω την... εισήγηση.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 21, 2012)

Το τελευταίο κρούσμα ξεκαθάρισε στο μυαλό μου τον βασικό λόγο για τον οποίο μ' εκνευρίζει η πολυτονιστική επιχειρηματολογία 

Υπάρχει πάντοτε μια κλιμάκωση των επιπέδων της επιχειρηματολογίας. 
1. Μ' αρέσει να γράφω σε πολυτονικό.
2. Γιατί δεν γράφεις κι εσύ σε πολυτονικό; Ωραίο είναι. 
3. Γιατί να μη γράφουμε όλοι σε πολυτονικό; Εύκολο είναι. 
4. Το μονοτονικό φτώχυνε τη γλώσσα και τη γλωσσική παιδεία.
5. Πρέπει να επανέλθει το πολυτονικό, που θεραπεύει πάσα νόσον και πάσαν μαλακίαν. 

Η σειρά δεν είναι πάντοτε αυτή, συχνά οι πολυτονιστές ξεκινούν από το 4, ή από το 3. Αυτή όμως είναι η λογική ιεραρχία των επιπέδων (καμιά φορά και η ψυχολογική τους σειρά). Και το πρόβλημα είναι πως, ενώ το πρώτο επίπεδο είναι αθώο και καθ' όλα θεμιτό, η μετάβαση από το κάθε επίπεδο στο ιεραρχικά επόμενο απαιτεί γιγάντια λογικά και τεχνικά άλματα και τερατώδεις ανιστόρητες παραδοχές. Παρά ταύτα, τα επίπεδα αντιμετωπίζονται πάντοτε ως ένα ενιαίο, περιεκτικό σύνολο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Παίρνω στα χέρια μου τον _Κατάλογο Δημοσιευμάτων_ της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (Αθήνα 2011), ο οποίος είναι «Ανάτυπον εκ του 86ου τόμου της Επετηρίδος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (2011)». «Τι το περίεργο;« θα μου πείτε. Το γεγονός πως είναι 100% σε πολυτονικό! :huh: Μα, είναι δυνατόν;  Αυτή είναι η θέση (αλλά και η συνεισφορά που περιμένουμε) στα πολιτιστικά του τόπου μας απ' τη μεριά της Ακαδημίας;


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2012)

Στη μνήμη του Λευτέρη Βερυβάκη (1935-2012), πρώτου υπουργού παιδείας του ΠΑΣΟΚ, αφιερώνει ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος το σημερινό του σημείωμα. Ο Βερυβάκης ήταν ο υπουργός που έφερε το μονοτονικό στη Βουλή και, για να μη χαραμιστούν τόσοι κόποι, καλά κάνει ο Σαραντάκος και θυμίζει ότι:


Πολυτονικό σε μια γλώσσα που δεν γνωρίζει μακρά και βραχέα φωνήεντα δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. 
Το μονοτονικό δεν επιβλήθηκε πραξικοπηματικά, χωρίς προηγούμενη συζήτηση στην κοινωνία. 
Κακώς χρεώνονται στο μονοτονικό υπαρκτές και φανταστικές παθογένειες της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης και της ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

Περισσότερα στο: *Η δράκα των επίορκων βουλευτών και άλλα πνευματώδη ψέματα (στη μνήμη του Λευτέρη Βερυβάκη)*


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2012)

*Τονικό σύστημα και καθεστώς 4ης Αυγούστου*

Εξερευνώ με αυξανόμενο ενδιαφέρον ένα βιβλίο που εκ πρώτης όψεως θα το θεωρούσε κανείς απλό λιθαράκι ωφέλιμης σχολαστικότητας για την ιστορία της πνευματικής κίνησης στην προπολεμική Ελλάδα. Ο συγγραφέας Γιώργος Ανδρειωμένος αποδελτιώνει αναλυτικά το περιοδικό _Το Νέον Κράτος_, που αποτέλεσε την ιδεολογική σάλπιγγα του καθεστώτος του Ιωάννη Μεταξά (περίοδος κυκλοφορίας 1937-Μάρτιος 1941). Το βιβλίο του λέγεται _Η πνευματική ζωή υπό επιτήρηση: το παράδειγμα του περιοδικού_ Το Νέον Κράτος (Αθήνα: Ίδρυμα Κώστα και Ελένης Ουράνη, 2010). Προξενεί έκπληξη ο κατάλογος των προσώπων κάθε ιδεολογικής προέλευσης που συνεργάστηκαν με το περιοδικό, εν γνώσει τους ότι αυτό ήταν φορέας καθεστωτικής προπαγάνδας. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μου. Αυτό που αλίευσα, και το θεωρώ αξιοπρόσεκτο, είναι τα όσα περιέχει η υποσημείωση 33 του βιβλίου του Ανδρειωμένου. Σας τα μεταφέρω:

Η υποσημείωση αρχίζει παραθέτοντας ένα ιδεολογικό επιχείρημα πάνω στο γλωσσικό από τον καθηγητή ιστορίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών Κωνσταντίνο Άμαντο:

33. Πρβλ. την παρατήρηση του Κ. Aμάντου, «Νέα Ελλάς και νεοελληνικός πολιτισμός», _Νέα Εστία_, τ. 22 (Χριστούγεννα 1937), σ. 10: «[...] Αλλ’ αν οι άκροι αριστεροί ήθελαν τον δημοτικισμόν διά να ευκολύνουν την προπαγάνδαν των και παρά τας γενικάς ίσως αρχάς των, διατί οι εθνικόφρονες να μη μεταχειρισθούν διά την προπαγάνδαν των επίσης τον δημοτικισμόν, ο οποίος συμφωνεί προς τας γενικάς αρχάς των; [...]» (παρατίθεται από τον Κ. Α. Δημάδη, _Δικτατορία - Πόλεμος και Πεζογραφία 1936-1944_..., ό.π. (σημ. 18), σ. 145, σημ. 17).

… και συνεχίζει με ένα αναπάντεχο εύρημα:

Πολύ σημαντικότερη φαντάζει η άποψη που αναπτύσσεται σε ανυπόγραφο σημείωμα, με τίτλο: «Στο περιθώριον. Η ορθογραφία», το όποιο τυπώνεται στο περιοδικό της ΕΟΝ _Η Νεολαία_, έτος 1 (Δ΄), περίοδος δευτέρα, αριθ. τεύχους 35, 10 Ιουνίου 1939, σ. 1132α: «Από καιρό τώρα είχε συστηθή επιτροπή από ειδικούς, εις την οποίαν είχεν ανατεθή η μελέτη του ζητήματος της απλοποιήσεως της ορθογραφίας της γλώσσης μας. Η επιτροπή αυτή, ως πληροφορούμεθα, ύστερα από μακράν μελέτην, κατέληξεν εις την απόφασιν *να διατηρηθή η ιστορική ορθογραφία*. Προκειμένου όμως περί του τονισμού η επιτροπή αποφαίνεται ότι η διατήρησις των τόνων και πνευμάτων, ως ταύτα εθεσπίσθησαν υπό των Αλεξανδρινών, εάν ήσαν τότε αναγκαία διά την διατήρησιν της ορθής προφοράς της αρχαίας γλώσσης, σήμερον, οπότε δεν υπάρχει διαφορά εις την προφοράν των ψιλών και των δασέων, ούτε προσωδία εις την εναλλαγήν των οξέων και βαρέων, τα σημεία των τόνων και πνευμάτων δύνανται ασφαλώς, χωρίς καμμίαν ζημίαν, να αντικατασταθούν απλώς με μίαν τελείαν, η οποία να τίθεται επάνω εις την τονιζομένην συλλαβήν των δισυλλάβων και πολυσυλλάβων εκείνων λέξεων, αι οποίαι τονίζονται εις την παραλήγουσαν ή προ-παραλήγουσαν. Η απλούστευσις αύτη, εάν τελικώς γίνη δεκτή, θα είναι κέρδος πολυτίμου χρόνου διά τον μαθητήν, ο χρόνος του όποιου θα χρησιμοποιήται λυσιτελέστερον εις την καλλιτέραν εκμάθησιν των Ελληνικών». Ή άποψη δε αυτή «ενισχύεται» εμμέσως από ανυπόγραφη απάντηση που δίνεται στον νεαρό Βάγγον Ζαχ., επίδοξο «λογοτεχνικό συνεργάτη» του ίδιου περιοδικού, με αφορμή τα πολυάριθμα ορθογραφικά του λάθη, και μετά την παράθεση συναφών κανόνων και των κυριότερων δασυνόμενων λέξεων από τον υπεύθυνο των σελίδων για την αλληλογραφία του εντύπου: «[...] Σίγουρα θα πης: —“Μα τι χρειάζονται λοιπόν αυτά τα πνεύματα;” Ε! λίγη υπομονή. Θα ’ρθή κι’ αυτών η ώρα τους. Πού θα πάη;» (_Η Νεολαία_, έτος Β΄ (Δ΄) περίοδος δευτέρα, αρ. τεύχ. 16 (67), 20 Ιανουαρίου 1940, στήλη β της μέσα όψης του οπισθόφυλλου). 


… για να καταλήξει ο συγγραφέας (Ανδρειωμένος):

Είναι προφανές ότι οι προαναφερθείσες θέσεις εκπλήσσουν πραγματικά τον σημερινό αναγνώστη τους· για τούτο και χρήζουν περαιτέρω διερεύνησης.


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2012)

Τα έχω αυτά τα περιοδικά αλλά δεν τα έχω μελετήσει καθόλου. Πάντως επί Μεταξά έγινε και η δουλειά της Γραμματικής του Τριανταφυλλίδη. Και μετά τον Μεταξά, επί κατοχής εννοώ, η συζήτηση για το μονοτονικό ήταν έντονη. Υπάρχει σειρά άρθρων του Καραγάτση στην Πρωία.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> … για να καταλήξει ο συγγραφέας (Ανδρειωμένος):
> 
> Είναι προφανές ότι οι προαναφερθείσες θέσεις εκπλήσσουν πραγματικά τον σημερινό αναγνώστη τους· για τούτο και χρήζουν περαιτέρω διερεύνησης.



Προσωπικά δεν με εκπλήσσουν ιδιαίτερα. Στη δικτατορία του Μεταξά υπάρχουν κάποια (κακοχωνεμένα ίσως και με μια ανάλαφρη βαλκανικότητα) στοιχεία της παλαιότερης σχέσης του ευρωπαϊκού φασισμού με τον μοντερνισμό. Από τις κορπορατιστικές επεμβάσεις σε ποικίλα ζητήματα (υλοποίηση των παλαιότερων νόμων για την κοινωνική ασφάλιση, υποχρεωτική διαιτησία εργοδότη - εργαζομένου) μέχρι την ενθάρρυνση του μοντερνισμού στην αρχιτεκτονική και την εξύμνηση της τεχνολογίας και του τεχνοκρατισμού, της επιστημονικής γνώσης στην υπηρεσία του κράτους, υπάρχει την εποχή του Μεταξά (είτε ως συνειδητή επιλογή είτε απλώς ως παιδί της εποχής) το πρόταγμα της οργανωμένης μεταρρύθμισης.


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2012)

... ή πολύ απλά, το ότι όταν δεν έχεις αντιπολίτευση και έλεγχο, μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις μεταρρυθμίσεις πολύ εύκολα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2012)

Βεβαίως, αλλά το ερώτημα εδώ είναι _γιατί _ένα τέτοιο καθεστώς να θεωρεί απαραίτητη μεταρρύθμιση την επέμβαση στη γλώσσα (και τον τρόπο γραφής), τη στιγμή που ο καταστατικός του ιδεολογικός άξονας είναι το τρίπτυχο «Πατρίς, Θρησκεία, Οικογένεια» και η σύνδεση με το ενδοξο παρελθόν.


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό είναι ερώτημα -αλλά έχοντας κατατροπώσει την αριστερά, δεν φοβόταν τον δημοτικισμό, σε αντίθεση με τους προηγούμενους (1925, μαρασλειακά και μαλλιαροκομμουνισμός) και τους επόμενους.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Παίρνω στα χέρια μου τον _Κατάλογο Δημοσιευμάτων_ της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (Αθήνα 2011), ο οποίος είναι «Ανάτυπον εκ του 86ου τόμου της Επετηρίδος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (2011)». «Τι το περίεργο;« θα μου πείτε. Το γεγονός πως είναι 100% σε πολυτονικό! :huh: Μα, είναι δυνατόν;  Αυτή είναι η θέση (αλλά και η συνεισφορά που περιμένουμε) στα πολιτιστικά του τόπου μας απ' τη μεριά της Ακαδημίας;


Τα ίδια ακριβώς, δυστυχώς, ισχύουν και για τον άρτι εκτυπωθέντα φετινό κατάλογο («Ανάτυπον εκ του 88ου τόμου της Επετηρίδος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (2013)») — τα πάντα πολυτονικά.  Κατά τ' άλλα «Kύριος σκοπός της Aκαδημίας Aθηνών είναι η καλλιέργεια και η προαγωγή των Eπιστημών, των Γραμμάτων και των Kαλών Tεχνών και η επιστημονική έρευνα και μελέτη» (http://www.academyofathens.gr/ecportal.asp?id=87&nt=18&lang=1), αλλ' ως φαίνεται η "προαγωγή και μελέτη των ελληνικών γραμμάτων" δεν πήρε είδηση ακόμη στην Ακαδημία ποιος είναι ο τρέχων τρόπος γραφής της ελληνικής...

Τέλος πάντων, ας βάλω κι ένα ευχάριστο νέο: Τα έργα της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών είναι πλέον διαθέσιμα (και μάλιστα με έκπτωση) από τον ιστότοπο του βιβλιοπωλείου _Πολιτεία_, όπου μπορείτε να εξυπηρετηθείτε και για ταχυδρομικές παραγγελίες: http://www.politeianet.gr/index.php...er=ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ+ΑΘΗΝΩΝ&isbn=&pcode=&langFilter=-1.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2013)

Καλημέρα.



Zazula said:


> Τέλος πάντων, ας βάλω κι ένα ευχάριστο νέο: Τα έργα της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών είναι πλέον διαθέσιμα (και μάλιστα με έκπτωση) από τον ιστότοπο του βιβλιοπωλείου _Πολιτεία_, όπου μπορείτε να εξυπηρετηθείτε και για ταχυδρομικές παραγγελίες:
> http://www.politeianet.gr/index.php...er=ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ+ΑΘΗΝΩΝ&isbn=&pcode=&langFilter=-1.



Πραγματικά ευχάριστο. Και μερικοί τίτλοι, όπως βλέπω, είναι σε στοκ, αφού υπάρχει η περιγραφή «Άμεσα διαθέσιμο. Αποστέλλεται κατά κανόνα σε 2-4 εργάσιμες μέρες». Όπως, ας πούμε, ο πιο πρόσφατος τόμος του Ιστορικού Λεξικού της Ακαδημίας, εκείνος που κυκλοφόρησε το 1989!


----------



## sarant (Sep 4, 2013)

Nομίζω ότι έχει διακοπεί οριστικά το έργο της έκδοσης του ΙΛΝΕ. Άρα, ο τελευταίος τόμος. Με όλες τις έννοιες της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2014)

Από δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα του Βήματος στο πολυτονικό, αντιγράφω την άποψη του Γιώργου Κεχαγιόγλου, καθηγητή της Νέας Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης:

Ουσία είναι η εκφορά του λόγου (προφορικού ή γραπτού), όχι η «ορθογραφία» και τα συστήματά της που αλλάζουν με τον καιρό. Η λεγόμενη «ιστορική ορθογραφία» της ελληνικής (εσφαλμένα «πολυτονικό») δεν είναι κάτι αρχέγονο στη γλώσσα και τη γραφή: προέκυψε από διδακτικές ανάγκες μιας γλώσσας διεθνούς, στην ελληνιστική και ελληνορωμαϊκή εποχή. Από τα βυζαντινά χρόνια κ.ε., όταν η προφορά αχρήστευσε τα πνεύματα και αρκέστηκε σ' έναν (ή και κανέναν) δυναμικό τόνο ανά λέξη (ή το πολύ σε δύο τόνους στα πολυσύλλαβα με «έγκλιση»), χρησιμότητα στον ελληνικό λόγο κράτησε μόνον η δήλωση του πραγματικού τόνου. Με όποιο σημάδι κι αν τον δηλώσουμε, σημασία έχει τι ακούμε και όχι τι βλέπουμε· ούτε η δασεία και η ψιλή ούτε η περισπωμένη και η βαρεία αλλάζουν την προφορά. Ο «Διάλογος» του Σολωμού και το ξεμπρόστιασμα των «σοφολογιότατων» είναι επίκαιρα και σήμερα. Τη λογοτεχνία και την εκδοτική παραγωγή δεν τη σώζουν ούτε οι ναρκισσευόμενοι τυπογράφοι της «στιγμής», ούτε οι ευφάνταστοι «τραγουδοποιοί» που ακούν, δήθεν, διαφορετικά τα πνεύματα και τους τόνους απ’ ό,τι όλοι οι άλλοι.
Τη γλώσσα και τη λογοτεχνία δεν την υπηρετούν όσοι αναπαλαίωσαν μετά το 1980 κούφιες, πια, συνήθειες. Την υπηρετούν οι καλοί τεχνίτες του λόγου, ανεξάρτητα από το γραφικό σύστημα (π.χ. το λατινικό αλφάβητο το δόξασαν ο Χορτάτσης και τόσοι άλλοι, την ανορθογραφία την έκαναν σεπτή ο Μακρυγιάννης και ο Σολωμός). Σ' αυτούς, τιμή και δόξα. Στους ευήθεις, «μωρίας έπαινος» και τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2014)

"Οι σταυροφορίες υπέρ ή κατά του πολυτονικού περιορίζονται σήμερα στους κύκλους ορισμένων γραφικών. Το πολυτονικό φαίνεται ότι κερδίζει πλέον υποστηρικτές ως στοιχείο ύφους, το οποίο διαφοροποιεί εκείνους που το χρησιμοποιούν από τους εκδότες των ακαλαίσθητων βιβλίων μαζικής κατανάλωσης και τους εντάσσει σε μια επίλεκτη ομάδα συγγραφέων, ιδρυμάτων και εκδοτών που συνδέονται με τη λογιοσύνη και την παράδοση της καλής τυπογραφίας, όπως η Ακαδημία Αθηνών (1927) και το Μορφωτικό Ίδρυμα της Εθνικής Τραπέζης (1966), το Ροδακιό (1992), η Ίνδικτος (1995) κ. ά., με κοινά στοιχεία την κομψότητα της έκδοσης, τις καλαίσθητες γραμματοσειρές, ένα ορισμένο βάρος και ποιότητα χαρτιού, εικαστικά εξώφυλλα.
Σε αυτό το αναγνωρίσιμο εκδοτικό ύφος, το πολυτονικό, ως αισθητική λεπτομέρεια, προσθέτει στην αξία του βιβλίου".

Άποψη της κυρίας Λαμπρινής Κουζέλη, συντάκτριας άρθρου στο σημερινό Βήμα της Κυριακής με θέμα το πολυτονικό. Μεταξύ άλλων, τοποθετούνται -είτε υπέρ είτε κατά του μονοτονικού-- οι Γ. Γιατρομανωλάκης, Γ. Κεχαγιόγλου, Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, Γ. Παπαναστασίου, εκδότες βιβλίων, όπως η κυρία Κριτσέλη της Κίχλης και περιοδικών όπως το Φρέαρ, το Νέον Πλανόδιον κ. ά..

Ενδιαφέρουσα αποστροφή:
"Ο τριαντατετράχρονος Σωτήρης Σελαβής της Περισπωμένης, λόγου χάριν, ανήκει στη γενιά που δεν διδάχθηκε το πολυτονικό στο σχολείο. Δεν ομαδοποιούνται στους αρτηριοσκληρωτικούς αρχαιολάτρες της συντηρητικής διανόησης με τους οποίους συνδέθηκε το πολυτονικό στα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης. Συνδεδεμένοι πολλοί από αυτούς με κύκλους της Αριστεράς, ανήκουν στον ευρύτερο προοδευτικό χώρο, αν και αναφέρονται στην επιλογή τους με κλασικά επιχειρήματα του συντηρητικού οπλοστασίου".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2014)

bernardina said:


> "Το πολυτονικό φαίνεται ότι κερδίζει πλέον υποστηρικτές ως στοιχείο ύφους, [...] όπως η Ακαδημία Αθηνών (1927)...


Τα έχουμε γράψει κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ι-πολυτονιστές&p=198988&viewfull=1#post198988


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

Είναι δύσκολο να χωνέψω πώς άνθρωποι νοήμονες κατά τεκμήριο εξακολουθούν να καταθέτουν τόσο πολλά άκυρα και αντιεπιστημονικά επιχειρήματα μαζί, όσο αυτά που διάβασα στο σημερινό άρθρο του Χ. Γιανναρά για τη γλώσσα και το πολυτονικό:

*Παγιδευμένοι στον εθνομηδενισμό*


το λατινικό αλφάβητο είναι ήδη εδώ, στα σχολειά μας

το λατινικό αλφάβητο έρχεται κατευθείαν από τα κάτω, από τη νεολαία, η οποία το χρησιμοποιεί ανεπίσημα παντού

το κουτσουρεμένο με το μονοτονικό επίσημο και γι’ αυτό “καταναγκαστικό” σύστημα της σχολικής ιστορικής ορθογραφίας

Μια τέτοια ψυχολογικής τάξεως διαφορά δεν ήταν που οδήγησε σταδιακά στην πλήρη κατίσχυση της κοινής ομιλούμενης απέναντι στην γραπτή καθαρεύουσα;

Τι ελπίδες έχει λοιπόν να επιζήσει το επίσημο σύστημα της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, όταν το λατινόγραπτο μήνυμα που στέλνω στο κορίτσι μου με το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο ή με το κινητό μετράει, ως τρόπος γλωσσικής έκφρασης των πιο κρίσιμων συναισθημάτων μου, πολύ περισσότερο από τις ανούσιες σαχλαμάρες που θα πρέπει να γράψω την επομένη στο σχολείο;

συνεπικουρείται από την παρδαλή ημι-αγγλόφωνη εικόνα των “Free Press”

καθυστερημένο ραντεβού με την κατάργηση της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας

Με την επιβολή του μονοτονικού έχουμε ήδη κάνει το πρώτο βήμα

το μονοτονικό αποδεικνύεται ένα απλώς μεταβατικό στάδιο ώς την πλήρη κατάργηση των τόνων

μετά το ατονικό, συνέπεια φυσική των αρχών που υπαγόρευσαν το μονοτονικό (αρχών μιας “ιδεολογίας της ευκολίας”, όπως έλεγε ο Αγγελος Ελεφάντης) θα είναι η παραδοχή της φωνητικής γραφής [...] στην ουσία η διάλυση της ελληνικής γλώσσας εις τα εξ ων συνετέθη».

Το μονοτονικό επιβάλλεται με την ψήφο τριάντα παρόντων κυβερνητικών βουλευτών.

Να γεννιέσαι σε μια γλώσσα που μιλιέται τρεισήμισι χιλιάδες χρόνια, και τα τελευταία δύο χιλιάδες διακόσια χρόνια εξασφαλίζει την ιστορική και λειτουργική της συνέχεια χάρη στην πολυτονική γραφή της 

Οποιος συλλαμβάνει το ιλιγγιώδες μέγεθος του προνομίου, καταλαβαίνει ότι η άρνησή του για χάρη μιας φτηνιάρικης χρησιμοθηρίας («για να μην καταταλαιπωρούνται τα παιδιά στο σχολείο» ή «για να έχει όφελος η εθνική οικονομία»), φανερώνει κριτήρια ωμού πρωτογονισμού, βαρβαρικής ολιγόνοιας.

η επιβολή του μονοτονικού είναι στην ιστορία των Ελλήνων μια καταστροφή, ασύγκριτα ολεθριότερη από τη Μικρασιατική

Το μονοτονικό κατάργησε τη σημειογραφία που συνέδεε την αρχαιοελληνική φωνητική «προσωδία» με τη γραπτή αποτύπωσή της και καθιστούσε ενιαία την ελληνική γλώσσα από τον Ομηρο ώς σήμερα. 

Για να κατανοήσει, τώρα πια, ένας Ελλαδίτης τα κείμενα της κλασικής αρχαιότητας […]πρέπει να εισαχθεί εξ υπαρχής στη γραπτή σημαντική μιας άλλης γλωσσικής λογικής (σύνταξης, γραμματικής, ετυμολογίας) – σε μιαν άλλη, ξένη γι’ αυτόν γλώσσα.

για την γκανγκστερική επιβολή του μονοτονικού 

ηροστράτειο πραξικόπημα

Ας κάνει τώρα κάποιος τον κόπο να πολυτονίσει το πλήρες άρθρο και, αν διαπιστωθεί ότι κέρδισε κάπου το κείμενο, ότι έγινε ορθότερο έστω και ένα από τα έωλα επιχειρήματα, ας μας εξηγήσει πού και πώς.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

...
Παγιδευμένοι στον ακκισμό. Των αλεξανδρινών, γιατί οι κλασικοί ούτε τόνους είχαν ούτε πνεύματα. 
Μόνο πνεύμα, ανεξάρτητο από άχρηστα πια στολίδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2014)

Τα επιχειρήματα του κυρίου Γιανναρά είναι επιπέδου συζήτησης σε καφενείο. Και πώς αλλιώς να γίνει, αφού δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη γλώσσα; Έχει σπουδάσει Θεολογία στην Ελλάδα και Φιλοσοφία στο εξωτερικό. Γι' αυτό οι ανακρίβειες πάνε σύννεφο.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι δύσκολο να χωνέψω πώς άνθρωποι νοήμονες κατά τεκμήριο εξακολουθούν να καταθέτουν τόσο πολλά άκυρα και αντιεπιστημονικά επιχειρήματα μαζί, όσο αυτά που διάβασα στο σημερινό άρθρο του Χ. Γιανναρά για τη γλώσσα και το πολυτονικό:



Δύο μόνο σημεία θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω: 



nickel said:


> Να γεννιέσαι σε μια γλώσσα που μιλιέται τρεισήμισι χιλιάδες χρόνια, και τα τελευταία δύο χιλιάδες διακόσια χρόνια εξασφαλίζει την ιστορική και λειτουργική της συνέχεια χάρη στην πολυτονική γραφή της


Έτσι, από περιέργεια, από πότε την μετράει άραγε την πολυτονική γραφή; Σκέφτηκαν οι αλεξανδρινοί λόγιοι τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα και μονομιάς άρχισαν όλοι να τα χρησιμοποιούν τα τονικά σημάδια; Και με τον ίδιο τρόπο; Εντάξει, ιδεολογήματα, ξέρω, αλλά η ημιμάθεια στους κήνσορες πρέπει να στηλιτεύεται. 



nickel said:


> Για να κατανοήσει, τώρα πια, ένας Ελλαδίτης τα κείμενα της κλασικής αρχαιότητας […]πρέπει να εισαχθεί εξ υπαρχής στη γραπτή σημαντική μιας άλλης γλωσσικής λογικής (σύνταξης, γραμματικής, ετυμολογίας) – σε μιαν άλλη, ξένη γι’ αυτόν γλώσσα.


Αυτό είναι και το μόνο περίπου σωστό επιχείρημα της Νικέλειας λίστας. Παραδόξως, ο Γιανναράς δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι το επιχείρημα αυτό ακυρώνει τον πυρήνα του υποκείμενου ιδεολογήματος το οποίο διαπνέει το κείμενο: εάν το μόνο που συνδέει τη γλώσσα του σημερινού ομιλητή της ελληνικής (τον Ελλαδίτη, όπως τον αποκαλεί με τη συνηθισμένη του δυσκοίλια περιφρόνηση) με την αρχαία γλώσσα είναι τα τονικά σύμβολα που η αρχαία γλώσσα δεν είχε εξαρχής, κι αν χωρίς αυτά τα τονικά σύμβολα διαρρηγνύεται κάθε δεσμός μεταξύ των δύο, τότε πάει περίπατο κι η συνέχεια, πάνε και τα τρεισήμισι χιλιάδες, πάν' και τα δύο χιλιάδες διακόσια, πάνε όλα, ξένη γλώσσα γίνανε, σκόνη και θρύψαλα. Οπότε προς τι ο θρήνος και ο κοπετός;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

pidyo said:


> ξένη γλώσσα γίνανε



Αυτός ακριβώς ήταν ο λόγος που με «συγκίνησε» το επιχείρημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να γεννιέσαι σε μια γλώσσα που μιλιέται τρεισήμισι χιλιάδες χρόνια, και *τα τελευταία δύο χιλιάδες διακόσια χρόνια* εξασφαλίζει την ιστορική και λειτουργική της συνέχεια χάρη στην πολυτονική γραφή της



Εμένα με στενοχωρεί που δεν είπατε ούτε μισή καλή κουβέντα για εκείνο το φροντισμένο «τα τελευταία δύο χιλιάδες διακόσια χρόνια» που δείχνει ότι γνωρίζει πότε μπήκαν τόνοι και πνεύματα στη γλώσσα.. 

Απλώς και μόνο για να δω κάτι, σκέφτομαι ότι θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν μπορούσε κάποιος να αποδώσει το κείμενο του Γιανναρά στη μορφή της γλώσσας πριν από τα τονικά σημάδια, σε μια απλή αττική διάλεκτο. Να έχει και τα _γαρ_ του και τα _τοίνυν_ του στο κείμενο, να έχει και τα _ουκ οίδασι_ και τα _ιέσθαι_ του. Τονισμένα σωστά, με τα πνεύματά τους και τις βαρείες τους και τις υπογεγραμμένες τους, να τα καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι βρε παιδί μου...


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

Όποιος θέλει να κάνει μια επανάληψη στους λόγους που έκαναν τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα απαραίτητα για τα αρχαία κείμενα, ορίστε και η σχετική ενότητα («Τόνοι και πνεύματα») από τη _Συνοπτική ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας_ του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη:

http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/userfiles/File/synoptikh_istoria_ell_glws_tonoi_pneumata.pdf


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2014)

> ξένη γλώσσα γίνανε



Ξένη γλώσσα *ήτανε*.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/userfiles/File/synoptikh_istoria_ell_glws_tonoi_pneumata.pdf



Thx for the link, Nickel. A compelling read indeed.

Although I was familiar with the all-caps script used by the ancients, I didn't know that Attic Greek used the letter H to denote several vowels, including the rough breathing (δασεία) e.g., Hermes was spelled _HΕΡΜΕΣ_ (!)

And for years I thought that the use of H to represent the Greek rough breathing was a purely Roman invention!


----------



## Earion (Nov 24, 2014)

Να δώσω κι άλλη μια πληροφορία για να είμαστε στην εντέλεια ενημερωμένοι; Οι τόνοι και τα πνεύματα επικράτησαν στην ελληνική γραφή *μόνο* (as late as) τον ένατο αιώνα. Ναι, τον 9ο αιώνα (801-900) μ.Χ., όταν γενικεύτηκε η χρήση της μικρογράμματης γραφής. Προηγουμένως γράφονταν βιβλία και στη μεγαλογράμματη χωρίς τόνους. Άρα εκείνα τα τελευταία δύο χιλιάδες διακόσια χρόνια σηκώνουν πολύ μεγάλη έκπτωση —κατά ένα χιλιάρικο. Να το θυμόμαστε αυτό· μην τους αφήνουμε να φουσκώνουν το λογαριασμό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Καλά κάνεις που το επισημαίνεις. Έπρεπε να βγάλω κι εγώ έξω το σχετικό απόσπασμα από την ενότητα του βιβλίου του Μπαμπινιώτη:

Ίσως είναι σκόπιμο —εν σχέσει και προς το μονοτονικό σύστημα που καθιερώθηκε το 1982— να σημειώσουμε δύο στοιχεία από την ιστορία των τόνων.
α) Όπως ήδη τονίσαμε, η καθιέρωση των τόνων στην ιστορία τής ελληνικής γραφής είναι μάλλον όψιμη, αφού αρχίζει μεν να εφαρμόζεται σε κάποια έκταση από τον 2ο/3ο μ.Χ. αι. στα φιλολογικά κείμενα, αλλά η χρήση του για κάθε λέξη που γράφεται γενικεύεται αρκετούς αιώνες αργότερα στο Βυζάντιο, μόλις τον 9ο/10ο μ.Χ. αι. μαζί με την καθιέρωση τής μικρογράμματης γραφής. Επομένως, οι τόνοι με τη μορφή που τους χρησιμοποιούσαμε μέχρι σήμερα είναι σχετικά νεότερο φαινόμενο.

Μου αρέσει να προσθέτω σ' αυτό ότι θα είχαμε γλιτώσει πολλές ταλαιπωρίες αν είχε καθιερωθεί από τότε το πολυτονικό αποκλειστικά για τα κείμενα των αρχαίων, αφού στη γλώσσα που μιλιόταν όλους τους αιώνες που είχαν μεσολαβήσει δεν χρειαζόταν τίποτα περισσότερο από ένα τονικό σημείο, μια οξεία — άντε και μια υπογεγραμμένη για τις απολιθωμένες δοτικές ή και κάποιο συμβολάκι για τη συνίζηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2014)

Η οποία μικρογράμματη γραφή καθιερώθηκε επειδή...; Θέλω να πω, υπήρχαν άλλοι λόγοι πέρα από το εικαστικό μέρος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Οικονομία στις περγαμηνές, εξοικονόμηση χρόνου στην αντιγραφή, ευκολότερη ανάγνωση. 


Η μικρογράμματη γραφή παρείχε τη δυνατότητα για γρηγορότερο και πυκνότερο γράψιμο, πράγμα που εξοικονομούσε χρόνο και περγαμηνές.
http://wol.jw.org/el/wol/d/r11/lp-g/102008047


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Θεωρώ σκόπιμο να αντιγράψω τα σχόλια που κατέθεσε ο γλωσσολόγος Βασίλης Αργυρόπουλος στον προβλεπόμενο για σχόλια διαδικτυακό χώρο κάτω από το άρθρο του Χ. Γιανναρά. Ελπίζω μάλιστα να δημοσιευτούν και στην έντυπη εφημερίδα, στις επιστολές αναγνωστών:

«Με την επιβολή του μονοτονικού έχουμε ήδη κάνει το πρώτο βήμα, το μονοτονικό αποδεικνύεται ένα απλώς μεταβατικό στάδιο ως την πλήρη κατάργηση των τόνων. Και μετά το ατονικό, συνέπεια φυσική των αρχών που υπαγόρευσαν το μονοτονικό (αρχών μιας “ιδεολογίας της ευκολίας”, όπως έλεγε ο Άγγελος Ελεφάντης) θα είναι η παραδοχή της φωνητικής γραφής (“όλι ι άνθροπι ίδιι ίνε”), δηλαδή στην ουσία η διάλυση της ελληνικής γλώσσας εις τα εξ ων συνετέθη».

Ο παραπάνω συλλογισμός δεν είναι τεκμηριωμένος. Μόνο με λογικά άλματα μπορεί κανείς να μεταβεί από την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού στην πλήρη κατάργηση των τόνων και να καταλήξει στη φωνητική γραφή. Δεν πρόκειται να καθιερωθεί ορθογραφία του τύπου “όλι ι άνθροπι ίδιι ίνε”. Δεν διαφαίνεται καμία πρόθεση εκ μέρους της πολιτείας να εφαρμοστεί ατονικό σύστημα ή φωνητική γραφή. Ακόμη όμως και αν επικρατήσει η λεγόμενη ιδεολογία της ευκολίας, και πάλι δεν θα εγκαταλειφθεί η ιστορική ορθογραφία, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι η παραδοσιακή ορθογραφία έχει και πρακτική αξία: Μας διευκολύνει να οργανώνουμε ένα μέρος του λεξιλογίου σε οικογένειες λέξεων, λ.χ. να διακρίνουμε τα <φίλος>, <φυλή> και <φύλλο>, κάνει πιο εύκολη τη διάκριση μεταξύ των <λυτός> και <λιτός> κ.ά. Επιπλέον, η φωνητική γραφή δεν θα ήταν κατ’ ανάγκην πιο εύκολη, π.χ. θα χρειαζόμασταν άλλο σύμβολο για το <γ> του <γάλα> και άλλο για το <γ> του <γύψος>. 

Η πρακτική αξία της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, που μπορεί να φανεί καλύτερα με πολλά ακόμη παραδείγματα, αποδεικνύει ότι όλα αυτά περί της δήθεν επικείμενης επιβολής του ατονικού συστήματος και της φωνητικής γραφής συνιστούν κινδυνολογία και καταστροφολογία. Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν πρέπει να μας διαφεύγει ότι άλλο γλώσσα και άλλο γραφή, δηλαδή ακόμη και αν καθιερωθεί η φωνητική γραφή, η ασύμφορη φωνητική γραφή, και πάλι δεν πρόκειται να διαλυθεί η ελληνική γλώσσα. Καλό είναι επίσης να μη συγχέουμε ούτε να ταυτίζουμε το πολυτονικό σύστημα με την ιστορική ορθογραφία. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιούμε τη λεγόμενη απλοποιημένη ιστορική ορθογραφία και μονοτονικό σύστημα.

Εμένα μου αρκεί ότι οι γλωσσολόγοι θα απέφευγαν να συγκρίνουν την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού με τη Μικρασιατική Καταστροφή, και μάλιστα να υποστηρίξουν ότι το μονοτονικό προκάλεσε μεγαλύτερες καταστροφές. Τέτοιοι ισχυρισμοί δεν είναι σε καμιά περίπτωση ρεαλιστικοί ούτε ψύχραιμοι. Δεν αρκεί κανείς να πει ότι μιλάει ρεαλιστικά ή ψύχραιμα. Αυτά θα κριθούν. Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι κανείς γλωσσολόγος δεν θα διατύπωνε τέτοιους ισχυρισμούς, πράγμα που καλό είναι να μας προβληματίσει. Ούτε με το μονοτονικό ούτε με τη νεοελληνική ή δημοτική χάνεται η συνέχεια της γλώσσας. Με το μονοτονικό δεν χάνεται η συνέχεια, γιατί η συνέχεια δεν κρίνεται από τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα, που άλλωστε δεν υπήρχαν καν στην αρχαιότητα. Με αυτή τη λογική, και η καθιέρωση της μικρογράμματης γραφής έναντι της κεφαλαιογράμματης διασπά τη συνέχεια της γλώσσας. Για όποιον ασχολείται με την ιστορική γλωσσολογία, η συνέχεια υπάρχει σε επίπεδο λεξιλογίου, σύνταξης κτλ. Όσο για μας, η έμπρακτη συνέχεια της ελληνικής είναι η νέα ελληνική, γιατί αυτή προέρχεται από τις προηγούμενες φάσεις της ελληνικής. Βιβλία όπως η υποδειγματική μελέτη «Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία» του Γ. Παπαναστασίου και ο κλασικός πλέον τόμος 7 από τα «Άπαντα» του Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη αποκαλύπτουν πόσο σύνθετο θέμα είναι η νεοελληνική ορθογραφία, αλλά και πόσο ευρύ προβληματισμό έχουν αναπτύξει οι ειδικοί για την αντιμετώπιση συγκεκριμένων ορθογραφικών προβλημάτων. Τέτοια βιβλία δείχνουν έμμεσα ότι η κινδυνολογία και η καταστροφολογία που συνδέεται με την ορθογραφία της νέας ελληνικής και το μονοτονικό είναι αντιεπιστημονική — ούτε ρεαλιστική ούτε ψύχραιμη.

Πέρα όμως από τα συγκεκριμένα βιβλία, όταν αρθρογραφούμε για θέματα γλώσσας, καλό είναι να έχουμε συμβουλευθεί και άλλα εγχειρίδια, όπως μερικά εκλαϊκευμένα εισαγωγικά βιβλία γλωσσολογίας που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Εκεί μπορεί κανείς να δει μεταξύ άλλων αυτό που προανέφερα, ότι άλλο γλώσσα και άλλο γραφή, και να μην τα συγχέει μεταξύ τους. Καθώς διαβάζω το αρχικό κείμενο, διαπιστώνω ότι τέτοια σύγχυση υπάρχει και σε αυτό το σημείο:

«Για να κατανοήσει, τώρα πια, ένας Ελλαδίτης τα κείμενα της κλασικής αρχαιότητας ή της “κοινής” ελληνικής (ή τον Παπαδιαμάντη, τον Ροΐδη, το “Τη υπερμάχω”), πρέπει να εισαχθεί εξ υπαρχής στη γραπτή σημαντική μιας άλλης γλωσσικής λογικής (σύνταξης, γραμματικής, ετυμολογίας) – σε μιαν άλλη, ξένη γι’ αυτόν γλώσσα».

Άλλο γλώσσα και άλλο γραφή, όπως είπαμε. Οι διαφορές λ.χ. στη σύνταξη αφορούν τη γλώσσα. Η γραφή αποτελεί διαφορετικό θέμα. Και βέβαια, είναι αβάσιμος ο ισχυρισμός ότι η δυσκολία που έχει κάποιος να καταλάβει τον Παπαδιαμάντη οφείλεται στην αποκοπή του από το πολυτονικό.​


----------



## Earion (Nov 24, 2014)

Δόκτορα, η μικρογράμματη είναι *επισεσυρμένη* γραφή, δηλαδή γράφεις το γράμμα (ή περισσότερα γράμματα μαζί, συμπλέγματα) χωρίς να σηκώσεις τη μύτη της γραφίδας από την επιφάνεια του παπύρου (ή της περγαμηνής ή του χαρτιού). Η κεφαλαιογράμματη απαιτεί ξεχωριστό χάραγμα για κάθε γραμμή (και πολλά γράμματά μας αποτελούνται από πολλές γραμμές, π.χ. το άλφα κεφαλαίο από τρεις), όπου η γραφίδα όχι μόνο σηκώνεται από το χαρτί αλλά και «ταξιδεύει» ώς την επόμενη θέση (σκέψου στο έψιλον κεφαλαίο πόσα ταξίδια κάνει η γραφίδα). Επισεσυρμένη γραφή είχαν οι Αιγύπτιοι (τη λεγόμενη _δημοτική_) και από αυτούς πήραν την ιδέα οι Έλληνες να δημιουργήσουν επισεσυρμένη ήδη από τα ελληνιστικά χρόνια.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> Να το θυμόμαστε αυτό· μην τους αφήνουμε να φουσκώνουν το λογαριασμό.


Γι' αυτό και η ημιμάθεια που φανερώνει ο θηριώδης ισχυρισμός περί δύο χιλιάδων διακοσίων ετών ήταν το πρώτο που σχολίασα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2014)

Γι' αυτό είπα κι εγώ, τι δουλειά έχει ένας θεολόγος/φιλόσοφος να αρθρογραφεί περί της γλώσσας και να ρίχνει λάδι στη φωτιά των εθνοψεκασμένων;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2014)

Κι ένα πολύ εύστοχο σχόλιο στο άρθρο του Γιανναρά από ένα νεαρό άτομο.

Δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό έχετε να διδάξετε κύριε καθηγητά, αλλά απόψεις όπως το "θα μπορούσε κανείς να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι η επιβολή του μονοτονικού είναι στην ιστορία των Ελλήνων μία καταστροφή" ακούγονται παντελώς ακατανόητες στα αυτιά ενός νέου που δε μεγάλωσε με το πολυτονικό όπως εσείς. Θα μπορούσατε να παραπονεθείτε και για το ότι το ότι δε φοράνε ποδιά στα σχολεία ή το ότι τα κορίτσια κυκλοφορούν με παντελόνια και θα ακουγόσασταν το ίδιο εκτός χρόνου για έναν νέο. Είναι προφανές οτι οι μόνοι που αναπολούν το πολυτονικό ειναι αυτοί που το μάθανε στο σχολείο, ακριβώς γιατί έτσι μάθανε στο σχολείο. Αλλά πώς μπορεί κάποιος που συναναστρέφεται με νέους ανθρώπους να μην αντιλήφθεί ότι σκέφτονται αλλιώς, και πώς μπορεί ένας ακαδημαϊκός να μη δει ότι οι ιδέες των περισσότερων ανθρώπων βασίζονται στο ότι έτσι μεγαλώσανε και ότι η δουλειά των διανοούμενων είναι να ταρακουνήσουνε παλιές αντιλήψεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Από το ωραίο σημερινό ιστογράφημα του Σαραντάκου για την καταστροφολογία του Γιανναρά η παρακάτω εύστοχη αποστροφή έβαλε εμένα σε σκέψεις:

«αν (ο μη γένοιτο) είχαμε διατηρήσει το πολυτονικό, σήμερα θα έγραφαν όλοι με γκρίκλις στο κινητό τους, ενώ τώρα γράφει μόνο μια μερίδα»

Σκέφτομαι ότι θα ήταν πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να διατηρηθεί το πολυτονικό στη λαίλαπα των τεχνολογικών εξελίξεων. Όπως η πρώιμη φωτοσύνθεση ανάγκασε τους εκδότες να δημοσιεύουν κείμενα με σφήνες στη θέση όλων των τονικών σημείων, οι προσωπικοί υπολογιστές, τα τηλέφωνα με τα SMS, οι ταμπλέτες, θα μας έκαναν όλους να γράφουμε με τρόπους πολύ απλούστερους από εκείνους που θα μας επέβαλλαν στο σχολείο. Με το μονοτονικό επικράτησε —με το πιο ομαλό πέρασμα από το παλαιό στο νέο— ένα λογικό σύστημα με το οποίο δουλεύουμε όλοι αποτελεσματικά (εκτός από κάποιους μαζοχιστές εκδότες) εκεί που θα μπορούσε να επικρατεί ένα απίστευτο αλαλούμ. Κύριε Γιανναρά, θα έπρεπε να το ευλογείτε το μονοτονικό!


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2014)

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι τα πράγματα θα ήταν πιο δύσκολα. Μπορεί να επινοούσαμε κάποιο καλύτερο σύστημα τοποθέτησης τόνων. 
Στο κάτω κάτω, οι κινέζοι πώς τα καταφέρνουν με τα SMS;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2014)

Οι Κινέζοι δεν έχουν αλφάβητο. Τι καλύτερο σύστημα τοποθέτησης τόνων σε αλφαβητική γραφή; Αυτόματα γράμματα θα ήταν. Δηλαδή εκεί που πατάς δυο-τρεις φορές το άλφα για να το βγάλει με τόνο θα πατούσες επιπλέον δυο-τρεις φορές για τα ρέστα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2014)

Άσε που οι περισσότεροι θα είχαν ενεργοποιημένη την πρόβλεψη (Τ9).


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 26, 2014)

Στα Smartphone πατάς το πλήκτρο με τον τόνο και μετά επιλέγεις το γράμμα που θέλεις τονισμένο. Δεν χρειάζεται να πατάς τρεις τέσσερις φορές το πλήκτρο του γράμματος για το τονίσεις. 

Παρατήρηση: 

α) Νόμιζα πως είχαμε όλοι αποδεχτεί πως το πολυτονικό δεν ξαναγυρνάει. Μα τι θέλουμε τέλος πάντων όλοι εμείς και το ψειρίζουμε ακόμα σε αυτό το νήμα; :woot: :twit:

β) Δεν μου αρέσει καμία πρόταση που ενισχύει και πριμοδοτεί την ελάχιστη προσπάθεια απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται. Κάπως πρέπει να βρούμε, κυρίες και κύριοι, έστω σε αυτή τη ραγδαία τεχνολογική πρόοδο να βάζουμε τόνους ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ακόμα κι αν πρέπει να κουραστούμε ή να ιδρώσουμε για να πατήσουμε ένα πλήκτρο παραπάνω... :lol:


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> α) Νόμιζα πως είχαμε όλοι αποδεχτεί πως το πολυτονικό δεν ξαναγυρνάει. Μα τι θέλουμε τέλος πάντων όλοι εμείς και το ψειρίζουμε ακόμα σε αυτό το νήμα;



Αν επιτρέπουμε σε βαριά ονόματα να καταθέτουν αντιεπιστημονικές απόψεις σε μέσα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας χωρίς να τις σχολιάσουμε ή έστω να τις επισημάνουμε, σε λίγο θα τις βρούμε μπροστά μας, να τις επαναλαμβάνουν αβασάνιστα και οι εντελώς ανεύθυνοι.

Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι, αντί να ενδιαφερθούν πραγματικά για τη σχέση των νέων με τη γλώσσα και να ανιχνεύσουν πώς ακριβώς διαμορφώνεται αυτή η σχέση στις μέρες μας και πώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει καλύτερη (πάντα μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερη), κάνουν εντελώς λανθασμένη διάγνωση και βασικά δεν προτείνουν τίποτα ή, αν προτείνουν, θα προτείνουν περισσότερα αρχαία και επαναφορά του πολυτονικού. 






azimuthios said:


> Κάπως πρέπει να βρούμε, κυρίες και κύριοι, έστω σε αυτή τη ραγδαία τεχνολογική πρόοδο να βάζουμε τόνους ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ακόμα κι αν πρέπει να κουραστούμε ή να ιδρώσουμε για να πατήσουμε ένα πλήκτρο παραπάνω...



Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι βάζουμε τόνους, και τους βάζουμε πάντοτε σε κάθε σοβαρό γραπτό μας. Θα μπορούσαμε να βάζουμε λιγότερους, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα συνέφερε παιδιά ή ξένους που μαθαίνουνε τη γλώσσα. Οπότε, μην ανησυχείτε, η γλώσσα θα κρατήσει τους τόνους της γιατί τους έχει ανάγκη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να βάζουμε λιγότερους, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα συνέφερε παιδιά ή ξένους που μαθαίνουνε τη γλώσσα.


Ούτε κι εμάς τους ίδιους: δεν ξέρουμε δα και όλες τις λέξεις, ούτε ξέρουμε ούτε είναι εύκολο να μαντέψουμε πού τονίζονται όλα τα κύρια ονόματα.

Γι' αυτό εγώ αγαπώ τις γλώσσες που έχουν τόνους και κανόνες τονισμού (και κανόνες προφοράς, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω), ώστε να ξέρεις τι να διαβάσεις.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αν επιτρέπουμε σε βαριά ονόματα να καταθέτουν αντιεπιστημονικές απόψεις σε μέσα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας χωρίς να τις σχολιάσουμε ή έστω να τις επισημάνουμε, σε λίγο θα τις βρούμε μπροστά μας, να τις επαναλαμβάνουν αβασάνιστα και οι εντελώς ανεύθυνοι.



Τι εννοείς «σε λίγο»; Θυμίζω τον Πολύδωρα. Όταν δεν υπάρχει αντίκρουση του μάντρα «μονοτονικό = καταστροφή της γλώσσας» το επόμενο λογικό βήμα είναι να γενικευτούν οι προτάσεις επαναφοράς του πολυτονικού στη δημόσια χρήση (δηλαδή σχολεία και δημόσια διοίκηση).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> β) Δεν μου αρέσει καμία πρόταση που ενισχύει και πριμοδοτεί την ελάχιστη προσπάθεια απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται. Κάπως πρέπει να βρούμε, κυρίες και κύριοι, έστω σε αυτή τη ραγδαία τεχνολογική πρόοδο να βάζουμε τόνους ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ακόμα κι αν πρέπει να κουραστούμε ή να ιδρώσουμε για να πατήσουμε ένα πλήκτρο παραπάνω... :lol:



Ελάχιστη προσπάθεια = ελάχιστη ενέργεια = περισσότερος χρόνος για σημαντικότερα πράγματα. Αν η ελάχιστη προσπάθεια αφορά πράγματα χωρίς παιδευτικό περιεχόμενο, πράγματα ρουτίνας, βεβαίως και είναι θετικότατη η ελαχιστοποίηση της προσπάθειας. Αλλιώς, ξέρω 'γω, γράφε σε γραφομηχανή ή στο χέρι ή κάνε όλες τις πράξεις με χαρτί και μολύβι. Ή μην σκουπίζεις με ηλεκτρική και μην σφουγγαρίζεις με σφουγγαρίστρα, μην βάζεις πλυντήριο και μην οδηγείς.:)


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2014)

H σχέση των νέων με τη γλώσσα μου φαίνεται η ίδια με τη σχέση των παλιών με τη γλώσσα, απλά να'χουμε να συζητάμε...

Τώρα, σχετικά με την τεχνολογία: αν αποφασίζαμε να έχουμε σύμβολα πάνω από τα μισά γράμματα του αλφαβήτου, θα βρίσκαμε τρόπο να τα βάζουμε εύκολα και γρήγορα με την τεχνολογία που υπάρχει. Η τεχνολογία ακολουθεί τις αποφάσεις μας, όχι το αντίθετο (ακόμα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2014)

Εμμ... πάντα το δεύτερο συνέβαινε. Σκέψου το λίγο.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 26, 2014)

Ελληγενή, παραθέτεις ακραία παραδείγματα διαστρεβλώνοντας τα λεγόμενά μου και διαπιστώνω και μία προκατάληψη λες και εγώ δεν οδηγώ ή σφουγγαρίζω με μάπα. Και μόνο που βρίσκομαι εδώ και σου απαντώ, σημαίνει ότι συμμερίζομαι την τεχνολογική πρόοδο... 

Μπες σε ένα ελληνικό δημοτικό ένα μήνα και θα καταλάβεις τι σημαίνει πριμοδότηση της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας. Αυτό με φοβίζει περισσότερο απ' όλα. Η συνήθεια να μην προσπαθούμε για τη μάθηση, να τα έχουμε όλα έτοιμα, σερβιρισμένα, αναμασημένα, φτιάχνοντας έτσι ημιμαθείς και εύκολα διαχειρίσιμους και χειραγωγήσιμους ανθρώπους, έρμαια σε ακραίες απόψεις και πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις. ;)

Και όχι, δεν ομιλώ για επαναφορά στο πολυτονικό. Δεν το σχετίζω καν με αυτό. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει καν το θέμα. Θεωρώ και τους ακραίους πολυτονιστές και τις αβάσιμες φαιδρότητες που λένε, αλλά και αυτούς που θεωρούν καθήκον τους να τονίζουν με θέρμη την αναγκαιότητα του μονοτονικού το ίδιο φανατικούς. 

Απλώς σου απαντώ στο κάπως προσβλητικό και υποτιμητικό ποστ σου. 


@όλους: Λέτε κάποιοι ότι δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε αναπάντητες κάποιες ακρότητες των πολυτονιστών. Αναπάντητες πού; Εδώ στη Λεξιλογία, το φόρουμ των μεταφραστών; Και πώς είστε σίγουροι ότι απαντάτε σε αυτούς και οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα διαβάσουν την απάντησή σας; Ρητορικές οι ερωτήσεις, δεν χρειάζονται απαραίτητα απάντηση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2014)

Πάντα το δεύτερο, όπως; ...
θέλω ένα μηχάνημα να υφαίνει από μόνο του
θέλω ένα μηχάνημα να πλένει τα ρούχα μου
θέλω ένα μηχάνημα σαν αυτόματο σύρμα για τα αυγά
θέλω ένα μηχάνημα σαν άλογο, να το καβαλάω και να με πηγαίνει γρήγορα από το Α στο Β1

Ε, κάπως έτσι λειτουργεί και το "θέλω ένα μηχάνημα να βάζει τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα από μόνο του".


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2014)

Αζιμούθιε, χιουμοριστική ήταν η διάθεσή μου, όχι υποτιμητική. Εν τούτοις εγώ στο δημοτικό δεν βλέπω πριμοδότηση της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας. Μάλλον υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις όσο πάει ο καιρός βλέπω.



SBE said:


> Πάντα το δέυτερο, όπως; ...
> θέλω ένα μηχάνημα να υφαίνει από μόνο του
> θέλω ένα μηχάνημα να πλένει τα ρούχα μου
> θέλω ένα μηχάνημα σαν αυτόματο σύρμα για τα αυγά
> ...



Συγκεκριμένα για την γλώσσα, εννοούσα. Αλλά αφού το θέτεις έτσι, θυμήσου ότι μάλλον αποφάσισες ότι χρειάζεσαι τα περισσότερα τεχνολογικά κατασκευάσματα αφού κυκλοφόρησαν. Δεν νομίζω ότι κοιμήθηκες ένα βράδυ και ονειρεύτηκες ότι θέλεις μια τηλεόραση πλάσμα ή ένα καταλυτικό αυτοκίνητο ή ABS ή ό,τι. Τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά τα σκέφτηκαν άλλοι για σένα, με γνώμονα ότι αν τα δεις θα τα θέλεις.

Μηχάνημα (πρόγραμμα) που βάζει τους τόνους από μόνο του υπάρχει, αλλά αυτό αλλάζει απολύτως μηδέν πράγματα. Αν βάζει από μόνο του τους τόνους ποιο το κέρδος; Συνεχίζεις να μην χρησιμοποιείς πολυτονικό, ο υπολογιστής κάνει την δουλειά για σένα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> H σχέση των νέων με τη γλώσσα μου φαίνεται η ίδια με τη σχέση των παλιών με τη γλώσσα.



Όχι, βέβαια. Ίδιοι είναι οι τρόποι επικοινωνίας, ίδιες οι προτεραιότητες; Ίδιο είναι που κάποτε έπρεπε να χειριστούν τη διγλωσσία, σήμερα όχι; Βέβαια, αν θέλουμε να διαφωνήσουμε, μπορείς εσύ να βρίσκεις ομοιότητες κι εγώ διαφορές.




azimuthios said:


> Δεν μου αρέσει καμία πρόταση που ενισχύει και πριμοδοτεί την ελάχιστη προσπάθεια απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται



Η διατύπωσή σου αυτή στο νήμα αυτό είναι σαν να λέει ότι η υποστήριξη του μονοτονικού είναι πριμοδότηση της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας γενικώς. Πας ή δεν πας γυρεύοντας να σε παρεξηγήσουν;




azimuthios said:


> Θεωρώ και τους ακραίους πολυτονιστές και τις αβάσιμες φαιδρότητες που λένε, αλλά και αυτούς που θεωρούν καθήκον τους να τονίζουν με θέρμη την αναγκαιότητα του μονοτονικού το ίδιο φανατικούς.



Ε, δεν είμαστε και τζιχαντιστές. Αλλά, αφού δεν είναι φρόνιμο να μαλώνουμε για τα πολιτικά, θα βαράμε τους πολυτονιστές. 




azimuthios said:


> @όλους: Λέτε κάποιοι ότι δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε αναπάντητες κάποιες ακρότητες των πολυτονιστών. Αναπάντητες πού; Εδώ στη Λεξιλογία, το φόρουμ των μεταφραστών;


Εμείς εδώ στους μεταφραστές, ο Σαραντάκος στο ιστολόγιό του, ο Αργυρόπουλος στην εφημερίδα, ο καθένας εκεί που γράφει. Κι αν τύχω σε καμιά συγκέντρωση και αμολήσει κανείς παρόμοιες κοτσάνες, μην ανησυχείς, τον κάνω τ’ αλατιού.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 27, 2014)

Όχι, νίκελ. Το διευκρίνισα. Η ελάχιστη προσπάθεια δεν πάει στο πολυτονικό ή μονοτονικό. Πάει στην τεχνολογία και στο αν θα βάζουμε τόνους στις ελληνικές λέξεις στα κινητά ή όχι, αλλά και σε πολλές πρακτικές γενικότερα. Δεν νομίζω ότι με παρεξήγησε κανείς, εκτός αν το ήθελε... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2014)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω Άζι, αν το θέμα που σε απασχολεί δεν είναι «η πριμοδότηση της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας» αλλά «ο συντονισμός της εκπαίδευσης στον ελάχιστο κοινό παρονομαστή», κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Κι αυτό επειδή η επιδίωξη της ελάχιστης προσπάθειας, της ελάχιστης κατανάλωσης, του μέγιστου με τα λιγότερα δυνατά κ.λπ. είναι βασικός νόμος της φύσης, της βιολογίας κ.λπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 27, 2014)

Ε, νομίζω πως θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις την απάντηση: αλλά για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις είναι ο ελάχιστος (όχι σβησμένος) κοινός παρονομαστής. Θα ήμουν χαζός αν με ενοχλούσε η μικρή κατανάλωση ενέργειας, για παράδειγμα. Και δεν είμαι... ;) 

Μικρή σημασία έχει, όμως, ειδικά γι' αυτό το νήμα. Ίσως έπρεπε να το πάμε στην εκπαίδευση ή ξεχωριστά. Αλλά δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερη όρεξη για σεντόνια... έχω όρεξη για άλλα πράγματα πιο δημιουργικά και ευχάριστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2014)

Έσβησα το ελάχιστος επειδή ο κοινός είναι και ο ελάχιστος (με την έννοια ότι από εκεί και πέρα, υποδιαιρείς όσο θέλεις, δεν έχει τέλος).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Μήπως τυχαίνει να γνωρίζει κανείς σας για ποιον λόγο η Βίκυ Φλέσσα επέλεξε το λογότυπο της εκπομπής της (_Οι λέξεις φταίνε_) να είναι πολυτονικό; Καθώς ξεκινά η εκπομπή, το δείχνει να είναι γραμμένο με παλιότερα αλφάβητα, αλλά η σύγχρονη εκδοχή του είναι πολυτονισμένη. Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2015)

Οι κακές έξεις φταίνε...

Ίσως επειδή ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης είναι επιστημονικός συνεργάτης της εκπομπής. Ίσως η κ. Φλέσσα είναι πολυτονίστρια.


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2015)

Κι εγώ αισθάνθηκα έκπληξη όταν το είδα, όχι ευχάριστη. Μια εξήγηση βέβαια είναι ότι ο τίτλος αποτελεί στίχο της Κικής Δημουλά, και έχει εκδοθεί σε πολυτονικό. Δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψη, απλώς την αναφέρω. 

Δεν ξέρω επίσης αν έχετε προσέξει ότι το τελευταίο βιβλίο του Μπ. ειναι σε πολυτονικό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Αν πρωτογράφτηκε σε πολυτονικό και τώρα εμείς δεν το προσαρμόζουμε στη σημερινή μορφή της ελληνικής είναι σαν να μην αποδεχόμαστε τη συνέχειά της (την οποία όμως σαφώς υπαινισσόμαστε πως είναι αδιατάρακτη απ' την αρχαία μέχρι και το πολυτονικό, όπως εννοεί το κομμάτι που προηγείται) — αυτό θα έλεγα εγώ στην κα Φλέσσα.

Όσο για το βιβλίο του (δεν γνώριζα ότι είχε βγάλει κάτι καινούργιο), μήπως είναι πολιτική του εκδότη; Πάντως και παλιά, το _Ελληνική γλώσσα _(Gutenberg) βγήκε πολυτονικό το 1994.


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2015)

Το τελευταίο ατομικό βιβλιο του Μπ., όχι και τόσο καινούργιο, είναι έκδοση Καστανιώτη 2010:
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/159246...-/Διαλογισμοί_για_τη_γλώσσα_και_τη_γλώσσα_μας


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Ναι, αυτό ήξερα κι εγώ. Άρα παραμένει συνεπής στον πολυτονισμό, όταν το στίγμα μπορεί να το δώσει ο ίδιος. Όταν δεν μπορεί να κάνει αλλιώς (πχ λεξικά· πανεπιστημιακό σύγγραμμα _Θεωρητική Γλωσσολογία_, 1998), τότε μόνο το βγάζει μονοτονικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2018)

Χθες λάβαμε οδηγία από μεγάλη ξένη εταιρεία να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πολυτονικό σε υπότιτλο (!) επειδή πρόκειται για μια φράση από το Πάτερ Ημών. Δηλαδή, όποτε βρίσκουμε σε υπότιτλο αναφορά σε θρησκευτικό κείμενο ή σε αρχαίο, να χρησιμοποιούμε πολυτονικό; Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη του συναδέλφου που συμβουλεύει την ξένη εταιρεία. Ας μη μιλήσω για πιθανή ασυμβατότητα κωδικοποίησης όταν στους χαρακτήρες μπαίνει τόνος και πνεύμα μαζί. Εδώ υπάρχουν ακόμα εφημερίδες που δεν βάζουν τόνο σε ορισμένα αρχικά κεφαλαία, λόγω προβλήματος κωδικοποίησης.

Μια ερώτηση: Στο σχολικό βιβλίο της Γ' Δημοτικού το "γεννηθήτω" πρέπει να είναι "γενηθήτω", σωστά;




Δείτε τώρα και το "διαδραστικό βιβλίο" του υπουργείου και μετρήστε τυπογραφικά και ορθογραφικά λάθη. Κορυφαία το "εν ουρανό" και το "αγιασθήτω τω όνομά σου". Πήραν και λεφτά από το ΕΣΠΑ γι' αυτό το έκτρωμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2018)

Alexandra said:


> Μια ερώτηση: Στο σχολικό βιβλίο της Γ' Δημοτικού το "γεννηθήτω" πρέπει να είναι "γενηθήτω", σωστά;



Ένα ένα. Ναι, αυτή η προστακτική (παθητικού αορίστου) είναι του ρήματος _γίγνομαι_: γενηθήτω το θέλημά σου, γενηθήτω φως. Το σπάνιο _γεννηθήτω_ είναι του _γεννώμαι_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2018)

Alexandra said:


> Δείτε τώρα και το "διαδραστικό βιβλίο" του υπουργείου και μετρήστε τυπογραφικά και ορθογραφικά λάθη. Κορυφαία το "εν ουρανό" και το "αγιασθήτω τω όνομά σου". Πήραν και λεφτά από το ΕΣΠΑ γι' αυτό το έκτρωμα.



Ναι, αλλά σου λένε «συγχώρεσε τα λάθη μας, / όπως κι εμείς συγχωρούμε τα λάθη των άλλων». Ήμαρτον! Γλίτωσέ μας από τον πονηρό! :scared:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2018)

Ούτε διάβασα καν τη μετάφραση, κόλλησα στα λάθη του πρωτότυπου. Ντροπή σ' αυτούς που παίρνουν τα λεφτά του ΕΣΠΑ και τα δίνουν σ' αυτά τα άτομα που είναι ανίκανα να γράψουν δυο γραμμές χωρίς πέντε λάθη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2018)

Alexandra said:


> Χθες λάβαμε οδηγία από μεγάλη ξένη εταιρεία να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πολυτονικό σε υπότιτλο (!) επειδή πρόκειται για μια φράση από το Πάτερ Ημών.



Όσο γι' αυτό, το σχόλιό μου είναι το ίδιο με πριν. Μόνο κάτσε να το γράψω σωστά, γιατί το πήρα από τη Βίβλο:


Ἥμαρτον!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 4, 2018)

Θὰ χρησιμοποιηθεῖ κάποια κατάλληλη γραμματοσειρὰ γιὰ τὴν ἐν λόγω φράση (ὅπως ἡ Porson ἢ ἡ κλασικὴ Didot), ἢ θὰ γίνει ἀντεθνικὴ ὑποχώρηση στὸν βωμὸ τῆς ὁμοιομορφίας;


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2018)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά σου λένε «συγχώρεσε τα λάθη μας, / όπως κι εμείς συγχωρούμε τα λάθη των άλλων». Ήμαρτον! Γλίτωσέ μας από τον πονηρό! :scared:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5862



Τα σχόλιά μου, βιβλικώ τω τρόπω, για να είμαι και στο πνεύμα των ημερών. Χτες δεν ήταν των μωρών παρθένων;



nickel said:


> *The days are evil. Οι ηµέρες είναι πονηρές / Οι καιροί είναι πονηροί* (αι ηµέραι πονηραί εισι) (Εφεσ. 5:16).
> 
> *The last shall be first. Οι έσχατοι έσονται πρώτοι* (there are last which shall be first, and there are first which shall be last …εισίν έσχατοι οι έσονται πρώτοι, Λουκ. 13:30).
> 
> ...



Ή βιβλικό το *τρώπο, για να είμαι και στο πνεύμα του —ο Θεός να το κάνει, όποιος κι αν είναι, αν υπάρχει— κειμένου.

Γενικά πάντως, άλλο ένα δείγμα ότι: *Ναι, είναι νεκρή γλώσσα τα αρχαία ελληνικά*.
Έχει βρομίσει κιόλας, αλλά ας όψονται οι μυροφόρες, πρώιμες και όψιμες. Μωρές παρθένες. Βρε άι *στω *διάολω.





nickel said:


> *Thy will be done. Γενηθήτω το θέληµά σου* (Από την Κυριακή προσευχή, Ματθ. 6:10). Προσοχή στο «γενηθήτω», δεν θέλει δύο –ν–.


----------



## Lina (Apr 5, 2018)

Εγώ ως γνωστό ουτσάιντερ θα πω την άποψή μου που είναι διαφορετική από της πλειοψηφίας στο φόρουμ.

Εμένα λοιπόν με ενοχλεί και με ενοχλούσε πάντα το να βλέπω αρχαία ελληνικά ή μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά της λόγιας παράδοσης με μονοτονικό. Δεν είναι βέβαια και βασικό μέλημά μου. Έτσι, δεν έχω μπει καν στον κόπο να ψάξω πώς γράφουμε με πολυτονικό στο κομπιούτερ. Δέχομαι ότι υπάρχουν τεχνικές δυσκολίες που μας υποχρεώνουν να κάνουμε παραχωρήσεις. Ωστόσο, αν δεν υπήρχαν τεχνικά προβλήματα θα προτιμούσα να έβλεπα αυτά τα κείμενα πολυτονισμένα. Το μονοτονικό ως γνωστό ισχύει για τα νέα ελληνικά. Οι υπότιτλοι σε έργα της τηλεόρασης ή του κινηματογράφου δεν αποτελούν βέβαια εκπαιδευτικό μέσο και δεν έχουν τη μονιμότητα του βιβλίου. Όμως, η γραφή "πάτερ ημών", όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι λάθος. Δεν θα το σχολίαζα ποτέ ως τέτοιο, δεν θα έκανα ποτέ κριτική γι' αυτό (ο αναμάρτητος...), αλλά επειδή βλέπω ότι το θεωρείτε αδιανόητο να πολυτονιστεί, εγώ δεν το θεωρώ. Μπορεί να είμαι σχολαστική, αλλά υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες θα έπρεπε να πολυτονίζουμε παντού αυτά τα κείμενα, και εδώ.

Επίσης, η χρήση πολυτονικού στα αρχαία ελληνικά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την επιστροφή του πολυτονικού στα νέα ελληνικά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 5, 2018)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όποτε τυπώνω κάποιο τροπάριο για τη γιαγιά μου, για να το φωτοτυπήσει και να το μοιράσει στις φίλες της, σε πολυτονικό το βάζω για να μην επηρεάζεται αρνητικά η ανάγνωση. Αλλιώς κι εγώ σκοντάφτω σε κάποια σημεία. Μου αρέσει και αισθητικά –πολυτονίζω στις προσωπικές μου σημειώσεις, από χούι– αλλά ο λόγος είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό πρακτικός.

Από την άλλη όμως, η μεμονωμένη φράση που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σε νεοελληνικό κείμενο δεν αποτελεί πάντα παράθεση, και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να αλλάξει η εσωτερική φωνή που τη διαβάζει μέσα στο κεφάλι μας. Ειδικά σε μια σύντομη φράση, μοιάζει να δίνει περισσότερη έμφαση απ' ό,τι χρειάζεται: «το παιδί απήγγειλε το "Πάτερ ημών"» θα γράψει κάποιος, όχι «το παιδί απήγγειλε το "Πάτερ ἡμῶν"», ακόμα κι αν γνωρίζει ήδη πώς τονίζεται η φράση αυτή στην Κοινή (κάτι που για τους περισσότερους δεν ισχύει). Εδώ συγκεκριμένα μπορείς να το αποκαλέσεις και τίτλο, και ελπίζω θα συμφωνήσεις ότι σε τίτλους όπως η _Κύρου Ανάβασις_ ή ο _Επιτάφιος_ του Περικλή δεν χρειαζόμαστε πνεύματα.

Με αυτή τη λογική, και λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν τις διάφορες γκρίζες περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν (π.χ. μια σύντομη φράση που είναι εντελώς κατανοητή και ευανάγνωστη χωρίς μετάφραση, ή μια φράση που έχει προσαρμοστεί λίγο ώστε να μην ταυτίζεται με το πρωτότυπο αλλά δεν τη λες και μετάφραση στη δημοτική), θα έλεγα ότι ένας βασικός παράγοντας είναι το μέγεθος της παράθεσης και ο βαθμός ένταξής της στο κείμενο. Επιστρέφοντας στους υπότιτλους, μπορώ ίσως να φανταστώ μια σκηνή όπου ψάλλεται ένας ψαλμός (ολόκληρος ή σημαντικό μέρος του) και οι υπότιτλοι είναι κανονικά πολυτονισμένοι. Μια φράση ενταγμένη σε κανονικό λόγο όμως; Και ακόμα περισσότερο μια φράση που χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα, έστω και απολιθωμένη, και είναι ευρέως κατανοητή σε ανθρώπους που μπορεί να την έχουν συναντήσει μόνο γραμμένη μονοτονικά; Δύσκολο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2018)

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να επανέλθω για λεπτομερέστερη συζήτηση, αλλά θα ήθελα να θυμηθούμε ότι κάποια απ' αυτά τα παλιά γραφτά πρωτογράφτηκαν με κεφαλαία. Τα τονικά σημάδια μπήκαν μετά για να μας δείχνουν πώς τα πρόφεραν οι αρχαίοι. Αν θέλουμε κάτι διαφορετικό από το σημερινό μονοτονικό, ποιος θα είναι ο σκοπός του διαφορετικού; Το είδωλο της παλιάς γραφής; Μα τότε για κάποια θα πρέπει να έχουμε άτονα κεφαλαία και για άλλα πολυτονικό. Μήπως ο πρακτικός λόγος που ενέπνευσε τα τονικά σημάδια; Μα τότε θα πρέπει να τα προφέρουμε όπως αυτά υποδεικνύουν. Άρα τι για το «ημών»; Μήπως *ΗΜΩΝ*; Ή *ἡμῶν* (αλλά και με προφορά «χεεμόον»); (Που δεν ξέρω καν αν το λέω σωστά...)


----------



## Lina (Apr 5, 2018)

Δούκα, αν πρέπει να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένη, αναφέρομαι στα παραθέματα.

Nickel, δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτησή σου. Αν παίρνεις αφορμή από όσα έγραψα, εγώ δεν μίλησα για κάτι άλλο από το μονοτονικό.

Πάντως, αν θέλαμε κάτι άλλο από το μονοτονικό εννοείται ότι δεν θα γυρίζαμε στη μεγαλογράμματη γραφή ούτε θα αλλάζαμε την προφορά μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2018)

Lina said:


> Όμως, η γραφή "πάτερ ημών", όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι λάθος.



Μα σε τούτο εδώ αναφέρομαι. Στα παραθέματα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν ζητάς επιστροφή στο πολυτονικό. Αλλά υπάρχουν πολλοί μονοτονιστές που μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να πολυτονίσουν οτιδήποτε ανήκει τυπολογικά σε παλιότερη εποχή. Και θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω ότι είναι ένας κακός πειρασμός — αν δεν υπάρχουν κάποιες πολύ συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες.


----------



## Lina (Apr 5, 2018)

nickel said:


> Μα σε τούτο εδώ αναφέρομαι. Στα παραθέματα. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν ζητάς επιστροφή στο πολυτονικό. Αλλά υπάρχουν πολλοί μονοτονιστές που μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να πολυτονίσουν οτιδήποτε ανήκει τυπολογικά σε παλιότερη εποχή. Και θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω ότι είναι ένας κακός πειρασμός — αν δεν υπάρχουν κάποιες πολύ συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες.



ΟΚ, εγώ όταν λέω παράθεμα δεν εννοώ δύο λέξεις, έχω κατά νου κάτι εκτενέστερο. Αν έπρεπε να το συγκεκριμενοποιήσω, κάτι με έκταση τουλάχιστον μια πρόταση.

Αλλά και "πάτερ ημών" όταν γράφω, μου χτυπάει λάθος. Το δέχομαι και να το δω και να το γράψω, αλλά μου χτυπάει λάθος. Εσάς, όσους μεγαλώσατε με πολυτονικό τουλάχιστον, δεν σας χτυπάει λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2018)

Lina said:


> Εσάς, όσους μεγαλώσατε με πολυτονικό τουλάχιστον, δεν σας χτυπάει λάθος;


Όχι.:wub:

Όμως, όπως δείχνει η υπογραφή μου, κι εγώ τα τσιτάτα πολυτονικά τα μεταφέρω. :) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2018)

Στους υποτίτλους, πολύ συχνά έχουμε ολόκληρες προτάσεις από εκκλησιαστικά κείμενα, π.χ. από τη νεκρώσιμη ακολουθία (το πιο συχνό), αλλά και από ψαλμούς. Η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι μπορεί ένας τόνος ή ένας χαρακτήρας να είναι ασύμβατα με τη γραμματοσειρά που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία στους τελικούς υποτίτλους που προβάλλονται στην οθόνη, και να βγει στη θέση τους ένα ερωτηματικό ή κάτι άλλο περίεργο. Δεν θα τολμούσα ποτέ να δοκιμάσω πολυτονικό στον υπότιτλο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2018)

Lina said:


> Εσάς, όσους μεγαλώσατε με πολυτονικό τουλάχιστον, δεν σας χτυπάει λάθος;



Όχι.


----------



## sarant (Apr 5, 2018)

Earion said:


> Όχι.



Ούτε εμένα.


----------



## Lina (Apr 5, 2018)

Τι να πω, εκπλήσσομαι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2018)

Υποσχέθηκα να επανέλθω και καλό θα είναι να πούμε πότε θα άξιζε να παραθέσουμε αποσπάσματα σε πολυτονικό μέσα σε μονοτονισμένο κείμενο. Καταθέτω τη δική μου άποψη — δεν έψαξα να βρω αν υπάρχουν άλλες προτάσεις. 

Ανέφερα τα γνωστά: ότι οι αρχαίοι έγραφαν με κεφαλαία, χωρίς τόνους ή σημεία στίξης, και ότι οι τόνοι προστέθηκαν κυρίως στα αρχαία κείμενα, κυρίως για τη χρήση λογίων και μαθητών, κυρίως για να μπορούν να αντιληφθούν την προσωδία της ποίησης. Η καθολική χρήση των τόνων και των πνευμάτων αρχίζει κάπου στον όγδοο αιώνα. Σήμερα, εμείς έχουμε την εικόνα των επιμελημένων κειμένων της αρχαίας γραμματείας, της Βίβλου, των εκκλησιαστικών κειμένων, του Παπαδιαμάντη, του Παπαρρηγόπουλου. Έχουμε συνδέσει τα αρχαία και την καθαρεύουσα με το πολυτονικό, ενώ η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα διαβάζουμε με τον ίδιο δυναμικό τόνο που διαβάζουμε και όλα τα κείμενα της νεοελληνικής.

Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν πρακτικός λόγος να διατηρήσουμε τον πολυτονισμό ενός παραθέματος — για την ακρίβεια, ο μόνος πρακτικός λόγος είναι ότι, αν πάρουμε το κείμενο από πολυτονισμένο ψηφιακό κείμενο, είναι πιο απλό να το παραθέσουμε ακριβώς έτσι που το βρήκαμε παρά να καθίσουμε να το απλοποιήσουμε — αν και υπάρχουν προγράμματα μετατροπής κειμένων σε μονοτονικά.

Δεν ξενίζουν μεγάλα παραθέματα αρχαίας ή καθαρεύουσας με πολυτονικό όταν είναι σε έργο αναφοράς ή δοκίμιο. Δεν με ξενίζουν όταν τα παραθέτει ο Μπουκάλας σε κάποιο άρθρο του. Χρειάζεται πάντα, όταν το κείμενο είναι δυσνόητο (με τα μέτρα των πολλών), να δίνουμε και τη μετάφραση. Αν έχει σημασία η αρχαιομάθεια ή η μυρωδιά του παλιοκαιρισμένου, το πολυτονικό δεν με ενοχλεί. Και δεν θα ήθελα να περάσει ένα μαγικό χέρι πάνω από τα παλιά μου βιβλία και τον Δρανδάκη μου και να τα κάνει μονοτονικά. 

Από την άλλη, σε ένα απλό καθημερινό κείμενο, ένα μυθιστόρημα, ένα σχολικό εγχειρίδιο που δεν έχει να κάνει με αρχαιομάθεια, τα παραθέματα της αρχαίας και της καθαρεύουσας θα μπορούσαν να είναι σε μονοτονικό. Μου άρεσε η παραπομπή σε εκείνο το νήμα με τις βιβλικές εκφράσεις που είχα γράψει σε μονοτονικό. Εδώ πια έχουμε εκφράσεις καθημερινές, ενταγμένες έστω και σαν απολιθώματα στον καθημερινό μας λόγο. Καθόλου δεν ξενίζουν όταν γράφονται μονοτονικά — δεν ξενίζουν ούτε κάποιους από εμάς που διδαχτήκαμε στο πολυτονικό. Και, αν έβλεπα κάποια απ’ αυτές τις εκφράσεις πολυτονισμένη π.χ. σε υπότιτλο, θα μου έμοιαζε με φτιασιδωμένο ζόμπι. Αλήθεια: ο πολυτονισμός στα απολιθώματα τονίζει αυτήν ακριβώς την απολιθωματική τους διάσταση, όχι τη ζωντανή συμμετοχή τους στην καθημερινή γλώσσα. Οπότε όχι μόνο δεν μου λείπει, αλλά οι άκριτα πολυτονισμένες λέξεις μού προκαλούν φρίκη.


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2018)

Στο ερώτημα «μα τι θέλουν τέλος πάντων οι πολυτονιστές;» μια απάντηση θα μπορούσε να δοθεί και μέσω μιας πρόσφατης (αμεσοδημοκρατικής, πατριδολαγνικής και —απροσδόκητα!— μονοτονικής) συνταγματικής πρότασης/πρωτοβουλίας, στην οποία το πολυτονικό επιβάλλεται συνταγματικά (άρθρο 10 παρ. 2): https://ethnosinelefsi653200459.wordpress.com/2018/03/10/the-journey-begins/


----------

